# Cenetta romantica in zona Milano-Monza-Lecco



## Gas (11 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao a tutti,
settimana prossima uscirò a cena con una ragazza che mi piace tantissimo e vorrei azzeccare il ristorante.
Vi do un po' di informazioni così vi potete fare un idea del tipo di posto che potrebbe adattarsi alla situazione.
Ha 27 anni, è di bergamo, adora la cultura, è raffinata.
Dato che lei è di Bergamo assolutamente il ristorante non dovrà essere da quelle parti, voglio portarla in un posto dove molto probabilmente non sarà mai stata. Idealmente pensavo alla provincia est di Milano oppure nella provincia di Monza o nel Lecchese.
Il mio piano è di non dirle dove andremo e di non dirle come vestirsi, voglio vedere come si veste per uscire con me, se si mette super in tiro oppure se si veste abbastanza semplice. Idealmente vorrei prenotare in 2 o anche 3 ristoranti di tipo diverso dal super romantico e di alta classe a ristoranti sempre di atmosfera ma più semplici.
Una volta che la vedo decido in quale dei ristoranti portarla.
Quindi se si presenta in tiro da gran serata la porto nel ristorante di alta classe, viceversa se scende in Jeans e All Stars la porto in un posto più "tranqui" (Poi ovviamente chiamo per disdire gli altri). Con questa piccola finezza vorrei mostrarle che "ci ho messo la testa" in questa cosa, per farle vedere che ci tengo.

Detto questo avete dei ristorarmi da consigliarmi nella zona est di Milano, nel Lecchese o in zona Monza ? Devono essere comunque ambienti particolari e raffinati, i prezzi non importano 

Grazie


----------



## Dexter (12 Ottobre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> settimana prossima uscirò a cena con una ragazza che mi piace tantissimo e vorrei azzeccare il ristorante.
> Vi do un po' di informazioni così vi potete fare un idea del tipo di posto che potrebbe adattarsi alla situazione.
> Ha 27 anni, è di bergamo, adora la cultura, è raffinata.
> ...


Se vuoi portarla in un posto dove non è mai stata portala al paninaro di periferia  Parti già malissimo, ti stai facendo un sacco di pippe (e non solo mentali mi sa ). Non so consigliarti non essendo del posto, però se è la prima volta che uscite ti sconsiglio la cena...


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## Gas (12 Ottobre 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se vuoi portarla in un posto dove non è mai stata portala al paninaro di periferia  Parti già malissimo, ti stai facendo un sacco di pippe (e non solo mentali mi sa ). Non so consigliarti non essendo del posto, però se è la prima volta che uscite ti sconsiglio la cena...



Dunque è una cosa strana... io e lei siamo già stati intimi scopa un po' di volte, il rapporto infatti è nato così, solo sesso e nient'altro. Solo che a me lei mi è piaciuta da impazzire fin da subito e pian piano penso di essere riuscito a sedurla tanto che è stata lei a dirmi se una sera potevamo uscire a cena. Considera che proprio lei aveva messo dei paletti chiarissimi fin da subito dicendo che io e lei, fuori dal letto non esistevamo... e invece 
Insomma io sono cotto, ho lavorato per sedurla e ci sto riuscendo, ora vorrei portarla a cena in un posto molto bello per farle capire che per me lei vale.


----------



## Dexter (12 Ottobre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Dunque è una cosa strana... io e lei siamo già stati intimi scopa un po' di volte, il rapporto infatti è nato così, solo sesso e nient'altro. Solo che a me lei mi è piaciuta da impazzire fin da subito e pian piano penso di essere riuscito a sedurla tanto che è stata lei a dirmi se una sera potevamo uscire a cena. Considera che proprio lei aveva messo dei paletti chiarissimi fin da subito dicendo che io e lei, fuori dal letto non esistevamo... e invece
> Insomma io sono cotto, ho lavorato per sedurla e ci sto riuscendo, ora vorrei portarla a cena in un posto molto bello per farle capire che per me lei vale.


Ok allora è diverso! Evita comunque di farle vedere che sei cotto, vale per tutte


----------



## Dexter (12 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



Da Giannino sennò


----------



## Gas (12 Ottobre 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ok allora è diverso! Evita comunque di farle vedere che sei cotto, vale per tutte



Concordo, per fortuna ormai sono abbastanza maturo e riesco a tenere più a freno le emozioni. Difatti per ora l'ho sempre trattata con dolcezza ma al tempo stesso un minimo di distacco, non le ho fatto capire che sono cotto.
Voglio un bel ristorante (elegante oppure particolare, l'importante è che sia ricercato, non banale) per farle capire che ci tegno a lei ma al tempo stesso durante la cena mi comporterò con grande natualezza senza dare l'idea di essere innamorato perso, anzi...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Ottobre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Concordo, per fortuna ormai sono abbastanza maturo e riesco a tenere più a freno le emozioni. Difatti per ora l'ho sempre trattata con dolcezza ma al tempo stesso un minimo di distacco, non le ho fatto capire che sono cotto.
> Voglio un bel ristorante (elegante oppure particolare, l'importante è che sia ricercato, non banale) per farle capire che ci tegno a lei ma al tempo stesso durante la cena mi comporterò con grande natualezza senza dare l'idea di essere innamorato perso, anzi...



Guarda che se è nata come un amicizia di sesso e la cosa sta andando avanti vuol dire che anche lei è già persa. 

NB Anche con mia moglie è andata così.


----------



## Gas (12 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Guarda che se è nata come un amicizia di sesso e la cosa sta andando avanti vuol dire che anche lei è già persa.
> 
> NB Anche con mia moglie è andata così.



Ma speriamo !!! 
Però non do nulla per scontato e non voglio illudermi.
E' una cosa parecchio strana, la prima volta ci siamo incontrati al buio dopo esserci conosciuti su internet e senza che io vedessi mai una sua foto, avevo paura che fosse bruttina ma quando ci siamo incontrati mi sono trovato davanti una SUPERTOPA da spavento ! Non ci volevo credere, il mio cervello non riusciva a considerare questa cosa come possibile. 
Finiamo subito a letto (era abbastanza chiaro che ci vedevamo per quello) ma parliamo molto e capisco che questa ragazza ha sofferto tantissimo per amore e ha deciso che non vuole mai più un ragazzo (è/era profondamente determinata su questo punto). Partendo da questo presupposto ci siamo visti diverse volte ma credo che pian piano stia cambiando idea e penso di iniziare a piacerle un po' (piacerle anche come persona intendo).
Non voglio illudermi ma sicuramente ci spero.


----------



## Marilson (13 Ottobre 2015)

l'unico che puo' risolvere sta cosa e' [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] . Mi piace la mossa tattica del vedere come si veste e poi portarla nel posto piu azzeccato


----------



## Gas (13 Ottobre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> l'unico che puo' risolvere sta cosa e' [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] . Mi piace la mossa tattica del vedere come si veste e poi portarla nel posto piu azzeccato



Grazie ma... mi è appena crollato il mondo addosso.
Mi ha informato che fra pochissimo parte e va a vivere all'estero, sto da cani.


----------



## Marilson (13 Ottobre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Grazie ma... mi è appena crollato il mondo addosso.
> Mi ha informato che fra pochissimo parte e va a vivere all'estero, sto da cani.



azz.. be', ti rifarai quanto prima


----------



## Mou (13 Ottobre 2015)

Mi ero appassionato alla vicenda, mi dispiace per te [MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION], mi eri sembrato bello coinvolto.


----------



## Gas (13 Ottobre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Mi ero appassionato alla vicenda, mi dispiace per te [MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION], mi eri sembrato bello coinvolto.



Si, io sono coinvolto.
Lei mi passa messaggi strani, da un lato molto positivi tanto che penso di piacerle davvero, all'altro di punto in bianco decide di anare a vivere all'estero il che non aiuta molto a far partire un rapporto...
Io mi sono fatto quest'idea, io le piaccio davvero ma sente anche il dovere di andare avanti nella vita lavorativamente, qui non trova sbocchi e dato che un opportunità all'estero ce l'ha ha deciso di coglierla. In sostanza, magari a malincuore ma ha deciso per il lavoro. (O magari mi faccio film io e semplicemente non glie ne frega un c...o di me asd)

Comunque la cena è confermatissima da parte sua, quindi vediamo come va !


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Ottobre 2015)

nono Gas , ti stavo rispondendo.. va beh c'è sempre " adotta una ragazza "


----------



## Gas (14 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> nono Gas , ti stavo rispondendo.. va beh c'è sempre " adotta una ragazza "



Non l'ho capita ! 

Comunque non tutto è perduto ragazzi, è vero che parte e va all'estero ma tornerà e poi con i voli low cost si potrebbe continuare a vedersi saltuariamente. Dico questo perchè dopo che mi ha dato la notizia-mazzata del suo trasferimento all'estero ha continuato a passarmi messaggi molto positivi, innanzitutto mi ha detto che vuole assolutamente che usciamo a cena, non avevamo ancora definito la data della cena e lei mi ha detto che si sarebbe tenuta libera tutte le sera della prossima settimana perché voleva vedermi, e per finire ha iniziato a mandarmi cuori in whatsapp. Ok lo so che voi ora vi metterete a ridere perchè è una ca..ata per voi ma non aveva mai fatto una cosa del genere, si era sempre tenuta un certo distacco.
Insomma io ci credo ancora ! Andiamo a Berlino Beppe ! Andiamo a prenderci la coppa !

Faccio davvero fatica a crederci, ragazzi è una topa pazzesca.. fuori categoria ! Inoltre è pure colta, intelligente e ha un bel carattere. L'unico difetto è che è pazza se davvero le piaccio io...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Ottobre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non l'ho capita !
> 
> Comunque non tutto è perduto ragazzi, è vero che parte e va all'estero ma tornerà e poi con i voli low cost si potrebbe continuare a vedersi saltuariamente. Dico questo perchè dopo che mi ha dato la notizia-mazzata del suo trasferimento all'estero ha continuato a passarmi messaggi molto positivi, innanzitutto mi ha detto che vuole assolutamente che usciamo a cena, non avevamo ancora definito la data della cena e lei mi ha detto che si sarebbe tenuta libera tutte le sera della prossima settimana perché voleva vedermi, e per finire ha iniziato a mandarmi cuori in whatsapp. Ok lo so che voi ora vi metterete a ridere perchè è una ca..ata per voi ma non aveva mai fatto una cosa del genere, si era sempre tenuta un certo distacco.
> Insomma io ci credo ancora ! Andiamo a Berlino Beppe ! Andiamo a prenderci la coppa !
> ...



nel peggiore dei casi potrai provare il sesso telefonico o via chat


----------



## Gas (19 Ottobre 2015)

Visto che qualcuno si era preso a cuore la mia vicenda (grazie) vi aggiorno.

Abbiamo avuto la nostra cenetta 
Ci siamo sentiti nel pomeriggio e già avevo capito che non si sarebbe presentata superfiga perchè mi ha detto che era in giro e non ripassava da casa e così in effetti è stato, per fortuna essendo una ragazza molto raffinata il suo vestiario normale andava comunque bene per una cena di alto livello.
Il ristorante che ho scelto era semplicemente PERFETTO ! Di altissimo livello ma con stile giovanile e pieno di particolarità e chicche che lo rendono unico, lei mi ha più volte detto durante la serata che avevo scelto davvero bene. L' atmosfera del locale era molto romantica.
Tutta la sera abbiamo parlato di vari argomenti ma non abbiamo mai sfiorato un discorso su di noi, non ho captato nessun messaggio particolarmente positivo quindi ero un po' rassegnato che quella fosse semplicemente una cena d'addio, un contentino.
Comunque la cena è stata piacevole, ho lasciato parlare lei per la maggior parte del tempo perchè è una persona incredibilmente affascinante e mi sento arricchito ad ascoltarla parlare.
Mentre la riaccompagnavo a casa ero abbastanza rassegnato, arrivati scendiamo dalla macchina, parliamo 1 minuto e onde evitare di stare come due ******* a parlare mezz'ora del più e del meno senza arrivare a nulla, decido che è il momento di salutarci.
"Ciao XXXXX stammi bene" e mi avvicino per darle i bacetti sulle guance in amicizia, lei invece si avvicina dritta a darmi un bacio in bocca, io mi scosto ed il primo bacio è appunto mezzo sulla guancia, poi capisco che non è il caso di sottrarmi e ci baciamo, bacetti sulla bocca finché lei inaspettatamente mi piazza la lingua in bocca.
Ora vi verrà da ridere ma io era tutta la sera che mi sentivo la bocca completamente asciutta e 'schiumosa', sarà stata l'emozione fatto sta che mi sentivo un poco a disagio e se ci aggiungete che non mi aspettavo il bacio praticamente sono stato una ciofeca, dopo poco che ci baciavamo mi sono tolto io (a sensazione se non mi toglievo ci saremmo baciati a lungo) e l'ho abbracciata dicendole "Quindi non ti vedrò più ?" ma lei mi ha detto che nei prossimi giorni è libera e ci possiamo vedere 
Mi ha anche già detto quando tornerà in Italia per una settimana e mi ha proposto di vederci, è stato un bel segno per me, vuole dare un minimo di continuità alla cosa forse.
Oggi mi ha scritto di avermi sognato questa notte.
Il mio cervello fa fatica a crederci ma lei mi sta passando segnali che mi fanno pensare che le piaccio come persona con cui, magari, avere una storia. Spero di non interpretare male io i segnali, ho paura di illudermi e poi soffrirne.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Ottobre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Visto che qualcuno si era preso a cuore la mia vicenda (grazie) vi aggiorno.
> 
> Abbiamo avuto la nostra cenetta
> Ci siamo sentiti nel pomeriggio e già avevo capito che non si sarebbe presentata superfiga perchè mi ha detto che era in giro e non ripassava da casa e così in effetti è stato, per fortuna essendo una ragazza molto raffinata il suo vestiario normale andava comunque bene per una cena di alto livello.
> ...



Ma come, in pratica non hai nemmeno pucciato il biscotto per l'addio?


----------



## Gas (19 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma come, in pratica non hai nemmeno pucciato il biscotto per l'addio?



Ti è sfuggito forse che "lei mi ha detto che nei prossimi giorni è libera e ci possiamo vedere ". Per inciso, domani !


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Ottobre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ti è sfuggito forse che "lei mi ha detto che nei prossimi giorni è libera e ci possiamo vedere ". Per inciso, domani !



Daje Gas , sdraiala e mentre lo fai grida Milan World domina ... Poi insulti Suma


----------



## bmb (19 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Daje Gas , sdraiala e mentre lo fai grida Milan World domina ... Poi insulti Suma



Non ho molti dubbi che tu lo abbia già fatto con qualche cavalla 

Comunque è giunta l'ora di schienarla gas. Vai con l'RKO 

Sì, ho fatto il voyer


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Ottobre 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non ho molti dubbi che tu lo abbia già fatto con qualche cavalla
> 
> Comunque è giunta l'ora di schienarla gas. Vai con l'RKO
> 
> Sì, ho fatto il voyer



Come fai a saperlo  .... Sai che sono un fortunato  

PS: Sumaro ti odio


----------



## Gas (20 Ottobre 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Comunque è giunta l'ora di schienarla gas. Vai con l'RKO



Ahahahahah
PS. Non so cos'è l' RKO !

Comunque come vi ho detto precedentemente in realtà l'ho già sdraiata diverse volte 
Il fatto è che non mi basta il sesso, voglio proprio farla innamorare di me


----------



## Ian.moone (20 Ottobre 2015)

caspiterina, mi sono affascinato alla storia.
Ti auguro il meglio, davvero di cuore.


----------



## Gas (21 Ottobre 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> caspiterina, mi sono affascinato alla storia.
> Ti auguro il meglio, davvero di cuore.



Grazie, grazie grazie !
Per una serie di motivi che non mi va di spiegarvi questa cosa l'ho raccontata a pochissime persone, quindi mi serve parlarne qui, mi aiuta a schiarirmi le idee.

Ieri ci siamo visti, la prima cosa che mi ha colpito è stata che mi abbia detto che pensava che dopo la cena non mi avrebbe più visto, mi ha colpito perchè mi pare trasparisse la paura di non vedermi più, la paura di non piacermi. Un + sul registro per me 
Baci a profusione più appasionati del solito e poi come dite voi "la sdraio", su iniziativa SUA lo facciamo senza protezione mentre prima era sempre stata attentissima al fatto che io la indossassi, moralismi a parte io ci ho visto molto in questa cosa, un messaggio verso di me di grandissima intimità e fiducia.
Fortunatamente sfodero pure una prestazione maiuscola 
Dopo rimaniamo per diverso tempo ad abbracciarci e carezzarci, bene o male come le altre volte
Quando ci stiamo salutando ci abbracciamo e l'abbraccio si tramuta finalmente nell'occasione per capire meglio alcune cose, per capirsi meglio. Mi sta in groppa abbracciata, io la stringo forte e stiamo così stretti in semi silenzio per diversi minuti. La stringo forte.

Ad un certo punto mi dice che non pensava che mi dispiacesse così tanto che partisse (E qui ho realizzato che non era sicura di piacermi a tal punto) io la guardo neglio occhi e non le rispondo, poi lei si lascia andare forse per la prima volta da quando ci vediamo e mi dice "Pensi che a me non dispiaccia dover partire ?", "Pensi che io non ti pensi anche quando non stiamo insieme ?"
Cose dette guardandomi dritto negli occhi.

Poi quando ci lasciamo le chiedo se questo era un addio ma lei farfugliava cose sul fatto che avremmo trovato occasione per vederci ancora. Non vuole chiudere la porta.

Ieri me ne sono tornato a casa pensando "E' innamorata di me", stamattina a mente più fresca penso che sicuramente sia "presa,coinvolta" ma non sono in grado di stabilire fino a che punto.
Comunque lei parte e starà via 1 anno, in 1 anno cambia tutto anche se potremmo vederci un po' di volte in questo anno, non va lontanissima.

Ragazzi io ho un po' paura di questa cosa, paura perché scegliere di avere una relazione con lei vorrebbe dire rischiare tutto quello che ho, paura perchè lei è davvero bellissima e di ragazzi che ci provano con lei c'è la fila ogni giorno... , è molto più giovane di me, ha interessi molto diversi dai miei e per quanto io mi ritenga dotato di cervello ed un minimo di cultura lei mi sommerge per distacco in quanto a livello culturale (ed è più giovane ! La cultura è la sua passione), e poi fondamentalmente non la conosco e lei non conosce me. Non posso rischiare di sbagliare, eppure lei mi piace tantissimo.


----------



## Gas (21 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> grida Milan World domina ... Poi insulti Suma



Ops, mi sono dimenticato di farlo


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Ottobre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ops, mi sono dimenticato di farlo



Bravo Gas , importante tu abbia condotto la nave nel porto . 

Hai controllato che non sia uscito un po' di carburante ? sai che se esce del carburante nel porto poi i guardacoste te la fanno pagare cara ..


----------



## Gas (22 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bravo Gas , importante tu abbia condotto la nave nel porto .
> 
> Hai controllato che non sia uscito un po' di carburante ? sai che se esce del carburante nel porto poi i guardacoste te la fanno pagare cara ..



Si si si si, tutto sotto controllo !


----------



## Marilson (24 Ottobre 2015)

Gas. Eroe  . Lollo di piu' pero' 
Lollo organizza un viaggio MW ad Amsterdam, subito!


----------



## bmb (25 Ottobre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Grazie, grazie grazie !
> Per una serie di motivi che non mi va di spiegarvi questa cosa l'ho raccontata a pochissime persone, quindi mi serve parlarne qui, mi aiuta a schiarirmi le idee.
> 
> Ieri ci siamo visti, la prima cosa che mi ha colpito è stata che mi abbia detto che pensava che dopo la cena non mi avrebbe più visto, mi ha colpito perchè mi pare trasparisse la paura di non vedermi più, la paura di non piacermi. Un + sul registro per me
> ...


Quanto ti sarai spippettato prima di uscire


----------



## Gas (25 Ottobre 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Quanto ti sarai spippettato prima di uscire



AAHHAHAHAHAH

No, fortunatamente no ! Anzi io personalmente non ho mai amato questa tecnica per durare di più perchè comunque arriverei "scarico". Io qualche anno fa duravo "poco" che poi era un poco soggettivo, nel senso che mi sarebbe piaciuto durare di più, poi ho avuto una svolta principalmente a livello psicologico ed ora riesco a durare davvero tantissimo. Non sempre sempre eh ma molto spesso si. Tipo Martedì abbiamo fatto tre ore e mezza non-stop di sesso e alla fine mi sono dovuto impegnare per venire, lei era stramata, tutta rossa e sudata... son soddisfazioni 

Comunque voi continuate a portare il discorso sul sesso ma... è chiaro che io sono innamorato di lei ?


----------



## bmb (25 Ottobre 2015)

Era abbastanza chiaro che eri bollito


----------



## francylomba (28 Ottobre 2015)

gas un anno con i voli e cose cosi passa veloce.

lei avra' mille pretendenti ma se è presa da te e è una giusta non succedera' nulla di male
goditi la storia e basta  

comunque milanworld ultimamente sta diventando la posta del cuore


----------



## Marilson (28 Ottobre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> AAHHAHAHAHAH
> 
> No, fortunatamente no ! Anzi io personalmente non ho mai amato questa tecnica per durare di più perchè comunque arriverei "scarico". Io qualche anno fa duravo "poco" che poi era un poco soggettivo, nel senso che mi sarebbe piaciuto durare di più, poi ho avuto una svolta principalmente a livello psicologico ed ora riesco a durare davvero tantissimo. Non sempre sempre eh ma molto spesso si. Tipo Martedì abbiamo fatto tre ore e mezza non-stop di sesso e alla fine mi sono dovuto impegnare per venire, lei era stramata, tutta rossa e sudata... son soddisfazioni
> 
> Comunque voi continuate a portare il discorso sul sesso ma... è chiaro che io sono innamorato di lei ?



grande.. !


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2015)

francylomba ha scritto:


> gas un anno con i voli e cose cosi passa veloce.
> 
> lei avra' mille pretendenti ma se è presa da te e è una giusta non succedera' nulla di male
> goditi la storia e basta
> ...



Lo è sempre stato , anni fa quando iniziammo eravamo pochi ma tutti sapevamo tutto di tutti ... Era diverso da adesso


----------



## Gas (29 Ottobre 2015)

Eccomi con un aggioramento ragazzi.
Dopo l'ultimo incontro lei aveva accennato alla piccola possibilità di vederci ancora prima che partisse, l'aveva detto come se sarebbe stat quasi impossibile ma io in quel momento avevo pensato che fosse una 'scenetta' e che avrebbe trovato il tempo per me.
Ma si sà com'è l'amore, il giorno dopo già ero pieno di incertezze.
Quindi ho fatto quello che un uomo che cerca di sedurre una donna non dovrebbe fare, le sono corso dietro. Le ho scritto chiedendole di incontrarci ancora e proponendole di vederci colazione, pranzo, cena, caffé,... insomma volevo farle capire che voglio vederla, non solo scoparla. Lei si è detta ancora una volta stupita nel vedermi così dispiaciuto che lei parta, io ho colto l'occasione per dirle che non capisco perchè pensasse che non mi importasse di lei e che forse non esterno bene quello che penso. Lei mi ha risposto che va bene, non tutti mostrano con la stessa facilità i propri sentimenti.
Ho notato che lei ha parlato di sentimenti, come dire che ha capito che provo qualcosa. Prima non lo aveva capito ma ora immagino di si.

Comunque sia mi ha "fregato" perchè mi ha detto che riusciamo a vederci ma che ha giusto il tempo per un caffé, ora io mi sento molto stupido perchè vederci solo per un caffé se non si ha nulla di importante da dirsi è una sciocchezza, no ?
Quindi in pratica mi sento in dovere di dirle qualcosa di almeno un pochino importante ma al tempo stesso non mi voglio esporre troppo.
Pensavo di farle un discorsetto semplice e di dirle che ha detto cose belle l'ultima volta anche se non mi sono chiarissime (per darle l'opportunità di essere più esplicita) e che io non ho risposto quindi volevo vederla anche per poterle rispondere. Poi semplicemente dirle che anche io sto sempre benissimo con lei e la penso molto. Basta.

Voglio lasciare che sia il saluto a spiegarmi molte cose, se quando ci salutiamo dopo il caffè scatta il bacio appassionato... beh ho capito anche senza che dicesse nulla. Se al contrario si mostra distaccata...
Speriamo di incontrarci in un posto che ci lasci molta intimità, altrimenti se siamo in una zona piena zeppa di gente sarà dura che ci si possa baciare


----------



## Gas (1 Novembre 2015)

La saga continua...
Venerdì ci siamo visti per un caffé, abbiamo parlato per tutto il tempo del più e del meno poi l'ho riaccompagnata, mentre ci salutavamo mi abbraccia e li penso che è andata male. Con un colpo di reni provo a dirle due parole, davvero due in croce. Le dico che l'altra volta mi ha detto delle cose belle ma io non ho risposto, che si, per me lei vive in una bolla di sapone nella quale io posso entrare solo per qualche ora ogni tanto e che... anche io la penso.
A quel punto mi bacia e mi mette la lingua i bocca... non male 
Poi mi dice che non c'è bisogno che io dica nulla, che a lei viene facile (perchè mi ha detto qualcosa ?!? forse è convinta di si ma io non ho colto) ma che capisce che non siamo tutti uguali e che per me è più difficile, ma apprezza molto lo sforzo.
Mi bacia ancora ed io le dico che così mi confonde (allora è solo sesso o qualcosa in più ?) lei sorride e non dice nulla.

Questa settimana parte... chissà cosa ci riserva il futuro.

Sono molto confuso, non ci capisco davvero niente. Da un certo verso lei sembra che si comporti come se mi ha già detto di essere "presa" con quelle frasi "non tutti esternano i propri sentimenti, a me viene più facile a te meno", come se appunto lei mi avesse detto quel che prova (se l'ha fatto, io non c'ero). Se a parole non ci capiamo, sicuramente non posso negare i fatti, ci siamo visti due volte fuori dai nostri "incontri finalizzati" ed in entrambe le occazioni siamo finiti con le lingue attorcigliate, ed in entrambe le occasioni è stata lei a volermi baciare.
I fatti fanno credere che lei sia presa.
Ma io non sono convintissimo che lei lo sia al livello di iniziare una relazione, lei non vuole impegni me l'ha detot molte volte. Penso che lei sia semplicemente presa da me ma che la sua testa le dica "no, non incasinarti, mantieni la linea che hai preso. ok lui ti piace, continua a vederlo ma non ti gettare in una relazione".

Insomma.... BOH !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nella mia testa c'è sempre lei...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2015)

caro Gas per me e te lo dico da vecchio 35enne a questa piace averti " sottomano " non tanto per l aspetto sessuale ma per il gusto di avere qualcuno ....

Il trucco è semplice ... Confondere ... Confondere L altra persona ... 

Brutto se tu ne sei innamorato , il massimo della vita per ficcare e basta ...

Comunque fossi in te sfrutterei la situazione al massimo ... Sdraiala sempre e ovunque capiti , mal che vada hai fatto. " esperienza "


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Novembre 2015)

Eccoli qua i Topic degni del buon vecchio MW


----------



## Gas (2 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> caro Gas per me e te lo dico da vecchio 35enne a questa piace averti " sottomano " non tanto per l aspetto sessuale ma per il gusto di avere qualcuno ....



Caro Lollo, io di anni ne ho... 38 ! 
Una delle mie qualità delle quali vado più orgoglioso è che sono sempre stato bravo a capire le persone, quelli che sfruttano gli altri, i falsi, le persone di cuore, ecc... Non è un caso se mi sono innamorato di lei, e proprio di lei.
So che a leggere dall'esterno si possono trarre facili conclusioni e magari un po' sono pure io che racconto male la vicenda, d'altronde o scrivo un libro o nel riassumere per forza ometto qualche dettaglio.
Lei è sempre stata chiarissima, fin dalla prima volta, dicendomi che lei non vuole un uomo, vuole stare sola. Non mi ha mai ingannato e neppure illuso, sono stato io che essendomi innamorato di lei ho provato a sedurla ed in qualche modo a forzare quella situazione che invece doveva essere chiara.
La cosa incredibile è che forse ci sono riuscito, e le sue inamovibili convinzioni iniziali stanno iniziando a vacillare. Il motivo per cui la questione non si sblocca è che lei non dimentica quel che aveva deciso, eppure sta aprendo la porta. Posso entrare ? Non lo so, ma se lo faccio devo farlo con calma.

Mi prende in giro ? No
Le piaccio davvero ? Si
E' innamorata di me ? Non credo, non ancora abbastanza
Mi sto illudendo io ? Si, può essere
Ci può essere un futuro fra noi ? Non lo so, realisticamente non credo
Me la sdraio più che posso ? OVVIAMENTE SI !!! E' UNA TOPA ASSURDA, INNAMORATO OK MA SONO SEMPRE UN UOMO !!!


----------



## cris (2 Novembre 2015)




----------



## francylomba (2 Novembre 2015)

Gas ero convinta fossi piu giovane !  ( io ne ho 31) 
Noi donne cambiamo spesso idea , la calma è la cosa piu giusta da usare .. oh se poi non va al massimo è andata ( certo non dico che gli innamoramenti spariscano subito eh , pero' tutto passa nel caso)


----------



## Gas (2 Novembre 2015)

francylomba ha scritto:


> Gas ero convinta fossi piu giovane !  ( io ne ho 31)



ah ah ah, in base a cosa ti eri fatta questa convinzione ? Non credoc he abbiamo neppure mai parlato assieme ! 
Se ti rincuora io mi sento mooooolto più giovane di quel che dice la malvagia carta d'identità.



francylomba ha scritto:


> Noi donne cambiamo spesso idea , la calma è la cosa piu giusta da usare .. oh se poi non va al massimo è andata ( certo non dico che gli innamoramenti spariscano subito eh , pero' tutto passa nel caso)



Grazie, mi serve qualche punto di vista e consiglio femminile, i ragazzuoli qui sopra passano il tempo a dirmi "sdraiala" ahahahah.
Lo apprezzo, capisco che sono molto preoccupati per la mia vita sessuale  , ma il sesso fino a questo momento non è stato il problema 
Mi pongo problemi più grandi, innanzitutto come un ragazzino adolescente son qui a chiedermi se ricambia i miei sentimenti, e poi un pizzico più maturamente mi domando se lei potrebbe essere la persona giusta con la quale condividere un percorso di vita e se io potrei essere quello giusto per lei.

Dopo che ci siamo visti Venerdì le ho scritto che, se le va, mi farebbe piacere che si facesse sentire ogni tanto per dirmi come le vanno le cose all'estero. Lei di risposta mi ha scritto "Sei dolce". Come sempre ci sono rimasto confuso, le ho detto una cosa precisa e mi risponde una cosa che non c'entra nulla e fra parentesi sei dolce mi suona quasi come "sei simpatico" ovvero male 

Ad ogni modo io ora cado in silenzio stampa con lei, cerco di tenere duro e vedere se effettivamente si farà viva lei fra un po' o no. E' una dura, secondo me per almeno due settimane non la sento più.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Novembre 2015)

[MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION] come tanti altri ho letto con interesse la tua vicenda. L'idea che mi sono fatto è che lei, com'è palese, non è coinvolta come sei coinvolto tu. Quindi corri il serio rischio di rimanerci sotto visto che ormai essendoti innamorato ci sei cascato con entrambi i piedi.
La risposta "sei dolce" la vedo come un modo gentile per restare sulle sue e quindi mantenerti a distanza. 
Lei non è innamorata di te, è soltanto attratta fisicamente dal tuo corpo, infatti ve la siete spassata a dovere. Ma una relazione a distanza, per esperienza, può funzionare per un certo periodo soltanto se il sentimento c'è da entrambe le parti. E dev'essere anche un sentimento molto forte. Purtroppo non credo sia il tuo caso. Lei sembra avere un carattere deciso e non ha intenzione di impegnarsi, mettendo davanti questa offerta di lavoro (anche se alcuni atteggiamenti lasciano capire che le potresti piacere anche caratterialmente).
In questi casi mi viene sempre in mente una frase di Vanilla Sky: _"Magari in un'altra vita, quando saremo tutti e due gatti"_. Sono le classiche sliding doors della vita.

Per quanto possa valere, ti consiglio di iniziare a lavorare psicologicamente su te stesso e frequentare altre ragazze per cercare di disaffezionarti in qualche modo. Sei ancora in tempo per far si che la tecnica del "chiodo scaccia chiodo" risulti efficiente... approfittane  e buona fortuna!


----------



## Gas (2 Novembre 2015)

Grazie Re dell'Est, ho apprezzato il consiglio argomentato 
Giusto per la cronaca... ehm... già frequento altre ragazze.
Dal mio racconto traspare solo il mio punto di vista, quello che forse ho raccontato male è che in realtà è lei quella che si è esposta per prima e quella che si è esposta di più per ora, io all'atto attuale la cosa più importante che ho detto è stato un semplice "ti penso". Se raccontasse lei questa storia sul forum probabilmente le direste "a quello non gli frega niente di te, ti vuole solo sdraiare" 
Il nocciolo secondo me è che entrambi siamo incerti dei sentimenti dell'altro e abbiamo paura di lasciarci andare.
Starò attento a non fami male ragazzi.


----------



## francylomba (2 Novembre 2015)

[MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION] perche qui la maggior parte son giovincelli , per quello  
si non fare nulla se vuole ti scrive lei .. altrimenti il mare è pieno di pesci !


----------



## Gas (2 Novembre 2015)

francylomba ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION] si non fare nulla se vuole ti scrive lei .. altrimenti il mare è pieno di pesci !



Sarà anche pieno di pesci ma di tope così non molto LOL


----------



## francylomba (2 Novembre 2015)

ahaha ah si!


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Novembre 2015)

[MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION] topic dell anno  

una volta però questi topic degeneravano in maniera clamorosa


----------



## Gas (3 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION] topic dell anno
> 
> una volta però questi topic degeneravano in maniera clamorosa



ahahahah ma perchè dici "Topic dell'anno" ?

Spero di avere altri aggiornamenti da fornirvi nei prossimi mesi perchè vorrebbe dire che la storia va avanti 

E' partita oggi ragazzi... In teoria siamo d'accordo di rivederci durante le ferie natalizie perchè dovrebbe rientrare per una settimana. Venerdì quando ci siamo visti le ho anche detto che la mia società ha diverse sedi in quella nazione e che io ci vado per lavoro 3/4 volte all'anno (l'ho detto apposta), lei allora mi ha detto di farle sapere se vado che magari ci vediamo.


----------



## Gas (11 Novembre 2015)

francylomba ha scritto:


> si non fare nulla se vuole ti scrive lei ..



Eccomi qui mestamente con un triste aggiornamento.
Giorni dall'ultimo contatto: 12.................................................................


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Novembre 2015)

Un po' di interesse ci stava sicuramente da parte sua, ma non era forse maturo al punto di scegliere di non partire. Non dico che ti abbia usato, le faceva senz'altro piacere passare del tempo in tua compagnia, ma nient'altro credo. Una persona davvero interessata non lascia passare 12 giorni senza contattarti. Comunque se ti interessa davvero devi muoverti tu di più. Capisco che a livello di autostima ci perdi ma se ti interessa davvero così tanto io lascerei perdere l'orgoglio e proverei a contattarla.


----------



## francylomba (11 Novembre 2015)

io vado in disaccordo con 7pato7 .. se voleva ti chiamava lei....


----------



## Gas (19 Novembre 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Un po' di interesse ci stava sicuramente da parte sua, ma non era forse maturo al punto di scegliere di non partire. Non dico che ti abbia usato, le faceva senz'altro piacere passare del tempo in tua compagnia, ma nient'altro credo. Una persona davvero interessata non lascia passare 12 giorni senza contattarti. Comunque se ti interessa davvero devi muoverti tu di più. Capisco che a livello di autostima ci perdi ma se ti interessa davvero così tanto io lascerei perdere l'orgoglio e proverei a contattarla.



Concordo con voi.
L' altro ieri ero molto scazzato da questa cosa, perchè è stata lei ad "alzare il livello" del 'rapporto' negli ultimi incontri ed in questo modo mi ha irretito, poteva benissimo rimanere fedele alla linea iniziale ed invece mi ha passato dei chiarissimi messaggi di interesse. Allora le ho scritto io, abbastanza scarnamente un 'Come va ?' e poi le ho chiesto se devo dedurre che non voglia sentirmi.

La sua risposta, sapendo quanto poco è comunicativa nei suoi messaggi, mi ha un poco rinquorato. Mi ha detto che deduco male e che purtroppo le cose le stanno andando abbastanza male e non piacendole lamentarsi non si sta facendo sentire con nessuno aspettando nella speranza che le cose migliorino. Con il 99% delle ragazze penserei che mi abbia detto una boiata per tenermi buono, ma lei è davvero particolare e le credo. E mi sono ritrovato tutto allegro al solo pensiero che a Dicembre la rivedrò probabilmente.

Certo comunque che questa cosa non va bene, io posso capire che lei sia fatta così, posso capire che non abbia bisogno di correre dietro a nessuno, ... però se ti piaccio, cara mia ti devi fare sentire.
Quando la rivedrò questa cosa glie la dico.



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Comunque se ti interessa davvero devi muoverti tu di più.



Cosa intendi esattamente ? Secondo te dovrei dichiararmi in modo esplicito ?
La mia paura è che più forzo la mano e più lei si speaventa e si allontana, magari sbaglio.


----------



## Gas (19 Novembre 2015)

francylomba ha scritto:


> io vado in disaccordo con 7pato7 .. se voleva ti chiamava lei....



Si pure per me avrebbe dovuto farsi sentire. Ma è strana strana...
Comunque come detto a pato, la prossima volta che la vedo cercherò di essere chiaro sul fatto che si deve far sentire di più se vuole mantenere un rapporto.

Ah dimenticavo. Mi turbina in testa l'idea che visto che le cose le stanno andando male all'estero potrebbe anche voler rientrare anticipatamente e non completare tutto l'anno che si era prefissata...


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Novembre 2015)

Gas , per me e te lo dico da " amico " .. molla questa storia... 

non ne vale la pena.. se voleva stare con te si sarebbe fatta sentire ..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Novembre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Si pure per me avrebbe dovuto farsi sentire. Ma è strana strana...
> Comunque come detto a pato, la prossima volta che la vedo cercherò di essere chiaro sul fatto che si deve far sentire di più se vuole mantenere un rapporto.
> 
> Ah dimenticavo. Mi turbina in testa l'idea che visto che le cose le stanno andando male all'estero potrebbe anche voler rientrare anticipatamente e non completare tutto l'anno che si era prefissata...



Io posso basarmi solo sulla mie esperienze, ho avuto delle storie con ragazze all'apparenza molto indipendenti, ho visto io con i miei occhi mandare a quel paese ragazzi perchè "normalmente" insistenti, faccio un esempio, molte ragazze dopo una bella serata gradiscono una telefonata a casa per una "buona notte" o solo per dirgli che sei stato bene, queste se qualcuno si azzardava lo mandavano direttamente a quel paese.
Con queste premesse mantenevo un atteggiamento molto staccato, le chiamavo raramente, il più delle volte aspettavo che fossero loro a farsi sentire.
Fatto stà che poi ho scoperto direttamente da loro o da interposta amica che praticamente tutte a relazione finita o nemmeno cominciata erano infuriate o deluse/amareggiate per la mia mancanza d'interesse . in sintesi qualcuna "stronzetta" ci gode, se non gli interessi, a farti passare per quello invadente che gli sbava dietro, ma in realtà tutte pretendono di essere corteggiate  (a parte quelle che ti saltano addosso!!!).


----------



## Gas (25 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Gas , per me e te lo dico da " amico " .. molla questa storia...
> 
> non ne vale la pena.. se voleva stare con te si sarebbe fatta sentire ..



Grazie del consiglio. 
Non dimenticare però che questa è una SUPER TOPA ! Ma di un livello che non posso neppure spiegare perchè tanto non mi credereste e che... innamorata di me o no... IO ME LA SDRAIO !!!
Sono abbastanza dotato di materia grigia ed equilibrio mentale per sapermi districare in bilico fra le due cose, non voglio chiudere questa storia perchè, anche nel caso non provasse nulla per me... sdraiarmela è comunque una grandissima soddisfazione.
Inoltre non sono convinto che stavolta ci prendiate, ci ho pensato un sacco, ci penso sempre e ho capito che mi sono fatto troppe seghe mentali, troppi dubbi, ora sono più sereno e riguardando quel che è successo sono certo che lei provi qualcosa, io ho mancato da parte mia di dirle quello che io provo per lei, secondo me si aspettava che le dicessi qualcosa l'ultima volta che ci siamo visti e forse c'è pure rimasta male.

In sostanza, *se son rose fioriranno, se non sono rose... me la sdraio* ! non vi preoccupate per me, non mi farò (troppo) male


----------



## Gas (25 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io posso basarmi solo sulla mie esperienze, ho avuto delle storie con ragazze all'apparenza molto indipendenti, ho visto io con i miei occhi mandare a quel paese ragazzi perchè "normalmente" insistenti, faccio un esempio, molte ragazze dopo una bella serata gradiscono una telefonata a casa per una "buona notte" o solo per dirgli che sei stato bene, queste se qualcuno si azzardava lo mandavano direttamente a quel paese.
> Con queste premesse mantenevo un atteggiamento molto staccato, le chiamavo raramente, il più delle volte aspettavo che fossero loro a farsi sentire.
> Fatto stà che poi ho scoperto direttamente da loro o da interposta amica che praticamente tutte a relazione finita o nemmeno cominciata erano infuriate o deluse/amareggiate per la mia mancanza d'interesse . in sintesi qualcuna "stronzetta" ci gode, se non gli interessi, a farti passare per quello invadente che gli sbava dietro, ma in realtà tutte pretendono di essere corteggiate  (a parte quelle che ti saltano addosso!!!).



Si concordo, se una non vuole che le stai addosso ma non ti fai mai sentire comunque non poi costruire nulla. Bisogna trovare un equilibrio, farle capire che ti interessa davvero ma al tempo stesso non essere assillante.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Novembre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Si concordo, se una non vuole che le stai addosso ma non ti fai mai sentire comunque non poi costruire nulla. Bisogna trovare un equilibrio, farle capire che ti interessa davvero ma al tempo stesso non essere assillante.



Esatto, con classe ma devi essere tu a corteggiare, e anche quello che si aspetta lei.


----------



## de sica (25 Novembre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> In sostanza, *se son rose fioriranno, se non sono rose... me la sdraio* ! non vi preoccupate per me, non mi farò (troppo) male



È questo il tipo di amore che intendeva Dante Alighieri, mi piace


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Novembre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Grazie del consiglio.
> Non dimenticare però che questa è una SUPER TOPA ! Ma di un livello che non posso neppure spiegare perchè tanto non mi credereste e che... innamorata di me o no... IO ME LA SDRAIO !!!
> Sono abbastanza dotato di materia grigia ed equilibrio mentale per sapermi districare in bilico fra le due cose, non voglio chiudere questa storia perchè, anche nel caso non provasse nulla per me... sdraiarmela è comunque una grandissima soddisfazione.
> Inoltre non sono convinto che stavolta ci prendiate, ci ho pensato un sacco, ci penso sempre e ho capito che mi sono fatto troppe seghe mentali, troppi dubbi, ora sono più sereno e riguardando quel che è successo sono certo che lei provi qualcosa, io ho mancato da parte mia di dirle quello che io provo per lei, secondo me si aspettava che le dicessi qualcosa l'ultima volta che ci siamo visti e forse c'è pure rimasta male.
> ...


Allora hai il mio pieno appoggio


----------



## gabuz (26 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora hai il mio pieno appoggio



Appoggialo bene


----------



## Gas (5 Aprile 2016)

Cari amici virtuali, dopo molto, molto tempo torno ad aggiornarvi.

Lei è stata all'estero per 4 mesi, sono stati mesi difficili perchè ho visto chiaramente un atteggiamento da parte sua nei miei confronti un po' scocciato, ricordiamoci che l'ho salutata dicendole un simpaticissimo "Non ho niente da dirti".... capisco fosse scazzata.
Ad ogni modo in questi mesi io sono stato sempre li, ogni tanto la messaggiavo e cercavo di essere positivo, anche se ogni due per tre ci fraintendevamo e scazzavamo 
Ma è servito a chiarirci e negli ultimi tempi ci scrivevamo più sereni.

Fatto sta che qualche giorno fa è tornata per fare un periodo di ferie in Italia e mi ha chiesto se ci potevamo vedere, siamo usciti a cena. Appena ci siamo visti l'imbarazzo dei quattro mesi di lontananza è durato solo pochi istanti e con stupore (credo anche suo) mi sono trovato a riscoprire che quel feeling pazzesco, quasi magico che avevamo instaurato, era ancora tutto li immutato.
Lei era bella come non mai, il che è un impresa credetemi....
Abbiamo parlato di cosa c'è accaduto in questi 4 mesi e a volte mentre parlava non potevo fare a meno che pensare "No, non ci sono dubbi, lei è la donna della mia vita !".
Leggevo in lei un pensiero assolutamente simile al mio.

Io credo che lei fosse venuta alla cena con solo un ricordo vago "con lui sto bene" ma a fine serata penso si sia trovata anche lei emozionalmente sconvolta nel constatare quanto fosse forte la nostra intesa.
Per salutarci ci siamo abbracciati, tanto, forte. Quando facevo per staccarmi lei mi tirava e mi tratteneva, le ho baciato il collo e lei ha baciato il mio. E ci siamo detti vicendevolmente molte cose carine.
Ma, niente bacio.

Ora direte ahi ahi ahi, ed invece io l'ho letta in modo molto positivo. Come sapete la nostra storia è nata al contrario, ecco io credo che lei voglia rimettere i pezzi a posto, voglia in qualche modo che, ora che ci sono i sentimeni, seguiamo il percorso più classico. Questo secondo me nella sua testa era il nostro primo appuntamento.
La mattina dopo mi sveglio e mi arriva un suo messaggio dove dice di avermi sognato, un bel sogno. Ecco penso, non sbagliavo, è abbastanza cotta.
Verso le 14 sempre del giorno dopo la cena mi scrive "Cosa fai oggi ? Passavo dalle tue parti ed avevo voglia di vederti." BINGO !
Che passasse per caso dalle mie parti ci credo davvero poco dato che abita a 25 km, per me ha preso la macchina ed è venuta apposta per poi scrivemi che casualmente era li, insomma per non fare la figura di quella innamorata persa.
Ecco, magari persa no, ma cotta si. Ne sono sicuro ora.

Purtroppo io non ero a casa, ho letto i suoi messaggi con un paio d'ore di ritardo e quindi non ci siamo potuti incontrare ma lei ha detto che vuole assolutamente rivedermi.

Insomma ragazzi, eravamo tutti scettici, pure io lo ammetto ma... le cose hanno preso una piega fantastica 
Manca solo un piccolo ma ENORME pezzo... devo dirle qualcosa di me che non sa, se superiamo questo scoglio siamo a cavallo !

Vi aggiornerò !


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Aprile 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Cari amici virtuali, dopo molto, molto tempo torno ad aggiornarvi.
> 
> Lei è stata all'estero per 4 mesi, sono stati mesi difficili perchè ho visto chiaramente un atteggiamento da parte sua nei miei confronti un po' scocciato, ricordiamoci che l'ho salutata dicendole un simpaticissimo "Non ho niente da dirti".... capisco fosse scazzata.
> Ad ogni modo in questi mesi io sono stato sempre li, ogni tanto la messaggiavo e cercavo di essere positivo, anche se ogni due per tre ci fraintendevamo e scazzavamo
> ...



Sei Gay? te lo sei involontariamente amputato? esci con sua madre? 
per tutto il resto ci passera sopra

comunque se vedi i miei primi commenti tutto naturale,
anche con mia moglie era cominciata come un'amicizia di sesso, sono le peggiori, le cotte passano velocemente, ma se si diventa veramente amici e si fa sesso la cosa non può restare indifferente, è la ricetta degli amori eterni 

PS potresti farci una commedia romantica


----------



## Gas (6 Aprile 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sei Gay? te lo sei involontariamente amputato? esci con sua madre?



No, ho due figli. E lei non lo sa.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Aprile 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> No, ho due figli. E lei non lo sa.



Azz. Beh dettaglino....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Aprile 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> No, ho due figli. E lei non lo sa.



Questo si risolve  
ovviamente se hai già risolto tu la relazione precedente...


----------



## Gas (6 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Azz. Beh dettaglino....



Si appunto !!! 



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Questo si risolve
> ovviamente se hai già risolto tu la relazione precedente...



Evorutto... io sono un grandissimo ottimista ma tu mi superi per distacco ! 
Si, la relazione precedente l'ho già risolta (E lei sa della relazione precedente).


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Aprile 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Si appunto !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, è solo esperienza


----------



## prebozzio (6 Aprile 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> No, ho due figli. E lei non lo sa.


Cavolo!
Per curiosità, quanti anni hai?
Comunque di solito questo è più un problema quando la donna porta figli nella nuova relazione, perché nel 90% dei casi vivranno con loro.


----------



## Gas (6 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Cavolo!
> Per curiosità, quanti anni hai?
> Comunque di solito questo è più un problema quando la donna porta figli nella nuova relazione, perché nel 90% dei casi vivranno con loro.



Io ho 38 anni, lei 26.
Lei conosce la mia età e le va bene.
I miei figli sono al 50%. Quindi stanno usa settimana con me ed una con la madre.


----------



## Gas (6 Aprile 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> No, è solo esperienza



Uhm... vuoi dirmi che hai avuto un esperienza simile ?!!!?!??!
Spero tanto, ma proprio tanto, che tu abbia ragione. Sono innamorato perso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Aprile 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Uhm... vuoi dirmi che hai avuto un esperienza simile ?!!!?!??!
> Spero tanto, ma proprio tanto, che tu abbia ragione. Sono innamorato perso.



Personalmente no, ma molti miei amici nella tue condizioni non hanno mai avuto problemi,
alle donne piacciono le situazioni complicate,
anche se è vero che molte temono che poi uno torni dalla famiglia originale, ed in effetti la maggior parte delle volte accade veramente,
per quello ti ho chiesto se la tua relazione precedente è veramente definitivamente chiusa


----------



## prebozzio (6 Aprile 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Io ho 38 anni, lei 26.
> Lei conosce la mia età e le va bene.
> I miei figli sono al 50%. Quindi stanno usa settimana con me ed una con la madre.


Grazie per la risposta e scusa se sono stato indiscreto.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Gas (6 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Grazie per la risposta e scusa se sono stato indiscreto.
> In bocca al lupo



Non sei stato indiscreto ! Ho scritto la mia storia su un forum !!! 

Grazie, e crepi !


----------



## Gas (6 Aprile 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Personalmente no, ma molti miei amici nella tue condizioni non hanno mai avuto problemi,
> alle donne piacciono le situazioni complicate,
> anche se è vero che molte temono che poi uno torni dalla famiglia originale, ed in effetti la maggior parte delle volte accade veramente,
> per quello ti ho chiesto se la tua relazione precedente è veramente definitivamente chiusa



Di definitivo non c'è nulla. La mia ex mi ha chiesto di riprovarci, ma io le ho detto no, non ora.
Di questa ragazza sono innamorato come non lo sono mai stato prima in 38 anni, non sbaglio. Come vi ho scritto ho pensato che lei è semplicemente la donna della mia vita. E non perchè è bella da far tremare le gambe, ma per com'è a prescindere dall'apparenza, è una persona pazzesca, fantastica. E' la donna della mia vita.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Aprile 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Di definitivo non c'è nulla. *La mia ex mi ha chiesto di riprovarci, ma io le ho detto no, non ora.*
> Di questa ragazza sono innamorato come non lo sono mai stato prima in 38 anni, non sbaglio. Come vi ho scritto ho pensato che lei è semplicemente la donna della mia vita. E non perchè è bella da far tremare le gambe, ma per com'è a prescindere dall'apparenza, è una persona pazzesca, fantastica. *E' la donna della mia vita.*


----------



## Gas (7 Aprile 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


>



Ehm, non ho capito bene cosa mi volevi comunicare con quelle gif


----------



## neversayconte (7 Aprile 2016)

forse voleva comunicare di stare con i piedi per terra, che dici? 
da quanto vi conoscete? non ho letto tutto il thread.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Aprile 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ehm, non ho capito bene cosa mi volevi comunicare con quelle gif



Cosa? o più letteralmente mettiamoi che...(la prima ti ha chiesto di tornare e tu non lo escludi a priori) e.... tanti auguri per la situazione che si potrebbe venire a creare


----------



## Gas (7 Aprile 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Cosa? o più letteralmente mettiamoi che...(la prima ti ha chiesto di tornare e tu non lo escludi a priori) e.... tanti auguri per la situazione che si potrebbe venire a creare



No aspetta. La mia ex mi ha chiesto di tornare assimeme ed io le ho detto chiaramente di NO.
Non lo escludo in futuro perchè mettiamo il caso (probabile) che questa nuova "storia" non abbia seguito, che ne so, magari fra un anno potrei anche rivedere la situazione con la mia ex, non escludo nulla.
Ma se iniziassi una relazione con questa ragazza, la mia ex non avrebbe nessuna possibilità.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Aprile 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> No aspetta. La mia ex mi ha chiesto di tornare assimeme ed io le ho detto chiaramente di NO.
> Non lo escludo in futuro perchè mettiamo il caso (probabile) che questa nuova "storia" non abbia seguito, che ne so, magari fra un anno potrei anche rivedere la situazione con la mia ex, non escludo nulla.
> Ma se iniziassi una relazione con questa ragazza, la mia ex non avrebbe nessuna possibilità.



Detta così non mi pare una situazione del tutto conclusa, anche perchè ci sono in mezzo dei figli (che eta?) e in futuro potresti sentire il desiderio di ricomporre la famiglia per loro.
Anche perchè l'amore non è stabile, in tutte le copie, anche le migliori, ci sono alti e bassi, mentre il desiderio di legame coi figli "invecchiando" cresce 

Come già detto sono cose che ho già visto e rivisto , pur non potendo ovviamente conoscere la tua reale situazione ti dico per il futuro:

60% ritorno alla famiglia originale, 20% con la tua attuale "fiamma", ma non per decisioni sue, penso per le tue...


----------



## Gas (7 Aprile 2016)

Boh. Chi vivrà vedrà. Io non mi sento così labile, se con questa ragazza le cose andassero bene non vedo alcuna possibilità che io salti da una donna all'altra. Non è nel mio modo di essere.
Però vedremo. Io devo fare del mio meglio.
L'età dei miei figli scusa ma preferisco non dirla.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Aprile 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Boh. Chi vivrà vedrà. Io non mi sento così labile, se con questa ragazza le cose andassero bene non vedo alcuna possibilità che io salti da una donna all'altra. Non è nel mio modo di essere.
> Però vedremo. Io devo fare del mio meglio.
> *L'età dei miei figli scusa ma preferisco non dirla.*



Certo, comprendo


----------



## Gas (11 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi sto andando fuori di testa.
Di solito sono forte, molto, ma per questa ragazza ho completamente perso la testa.
Siamo agli sgoccioli credo. Fra poco saprò se starò male come un cane oppure se c'è speranza. Nel frattempo l'ansia mi fa stare male come un cane.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Maggio 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ragazzi sto andando fuori di testa.
> Di solito sono forte, molto, ma per questa ragazza ho completamente perso la testa.
> Siamo agli sgoccioli credo. Fra poco saprò se starò male come un cane oppure se c'è speranza. Nel frattempo l'ansia mi fa stare male come un cane.



Intendi dire che gli rivelerai il tuo segreto?
in bocca al lupo!!!


----------



## Gas (12 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Intendi dire che gli rivelerai il tuo segreto?
> in bocca al lupo!!!



Intendo dire che ieri abbiamo avuto una conversazione (Whatsapp) dove finalmente siamo usciti dalle chiacchiere generiche, le ho detto che la penso sempre, lei sontanzialmente ha detto che finalmente parlo. Mi ha scritto che è da tanto che vede che le devo dire qualcosa e che mi ha dato tante possibilità per farlo, ma io non l'ho fatto. Ci rivedremo, sarà la mia ultima chance.
E' stata una discussione al tempo stesso positiva e dura.
Positva perchè è strachiaro che lei è molto tempo che aspetta che io mi dichiari, e se aspettava era per dirmi si ! Dubito che una sia li ad aspettare che ti dichiari per poi dirti di no ! 
Dura perchè è altrettanto evidente che lei è un po' stanca e stufa di aspettarmi, questa è davvero la mia ultima possibilità di dirle quel che provo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Maggio 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Intendo dire che ieri abbiamo avuto una conversazione (Whatsapp) dove finalmente siamo usciti dalle chiacchiere generiche, le ho detto che la penso sempre, lei sontanzialmente ha detto che finalmente parlo. Mi ha scritto che è da tanto che vede che le devo dire qualcosa e che mi ha dato tante possibilità per farlo, ma io non l'ho fatto. Ci rivedremo, sarà la mia ultima chance.
> E' stata una discussione al tempo stesso positiva e dura.
> Positva perchè è strachiaro che lei è molto tempo che aspetta che io mi dichiari, e se aspettava era per dirmi si ! Dubito che una sia li ad aspettare che ti dichiari per poi dirti di no !
> Dura perchè è altrettanto evidente che lei è un po' stanca e stufa di aspettarmi, questa è davvero la mia ultima possibilità di dirle quel che provo.



In amore bisogna sempre essere chiari, dichiarare tutto, con il sorriso sulle labbra, ma senza metterla tragica o patetica


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Maggio 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Intendo dire che ieri abbiamo avuto una conversazione (Whatsapp) dove finalmente siamo usciti dalle chiacchiere generiche, le ho detto che la penso sempre, lei sontanzialmente ha detto che finalmente parlo. Mi ha scritto che è da tanto che vede che le devo dire qualcosa e che mi ha dato tante possibilità per farlo, ma io non l'ho fatto. Ci rivedremo, sarà la mia ultima chance.
> E' stata una discussione al tempo stesso positiva e dura.
> Positva perchè è strachiaro che lei è molto tempo che aspetta che io mi dichiari, e se aspettava era per dirmi si ! Dubito che una sia li ad aspettare che ti dichiari per poi dirti di no !
> Dura perchè è altrettanto evidente che lei è un po' stanca e stufa di aspettarmi, questa è davvero la mia ultima possibilità di dirle quel che provo.



In amore bisogna sempre essere chiari, dichiarare tutto, con il sorriso sulle labbra, ma senza metterla tragica o patetica 
la mia frase preferita è:
"sono molto preso da te, voglio stare insieme e vedere se funziona"


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Maggio 2016)

No ma mi sono perso ... Non erano passati mesi da quando sei uscito con quella che poi era andata via???


----------



## Gas (13 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> In amore bisogna sempre essere chiari, dichiarare tutto, con il sorriso sulle labbra, ma senza metterla tragica o patetica



Hai ragione da vendere. Mi stavo preparando il discorso che le farò per raccontarle TUTTO però mi sono accorto che lo stavo impostando in stile tragico/patetico come hai detto tu 
Invece devo dire le mie cose con il sorriso, come faccio sempre.


----------



## Gas (13 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma mi sono perso ... Non erano passati mesi da quando sei uscito con quella che poi era andata via???



Si, ti sei perso un pezzo. Lei dopo 4 mesi è tornata per qualche giorno e siamo usciti a cena, ed è stata spettacolare.
http://www.milanworld.net/cenetta-r...onza-lecco-vt32453-post926171.html#post926171


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Maggio 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Hai ragione da vendere. Mi stavo preparando il discorso che le farò per raccontarle TUTTO però mi sono accorto che lo stavo impostando in stile tragico/patetico come hai detto tu
> Invece devo dire le mie cose con il sorriso, come faccio sempre.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Maggio 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Si, ti sei perso un pezzo. Lei dopo 4 mesi è tornata per qualche giorno e siamo usciti a cena, ed è stata spettacolare.
> http://www.milanworld.net/cenetta-r...onza-lecco-vt32453-post926171.html#post926171



letto , ti vedo bello cotto.. stai molto attento e bloccale la carta di credito cosi non può più prendere voli  . 

Detto questo , son contento .. l'amore quando c'è , c'è ... ed è sempre la cosa più bella del mondo .


----------



## smallball (17 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> letto , ti vedo bello cotto.. stai molto attento e bloccale la carta di credito cosi non può più prendere voli  .
> 
> Detto questo , son contento .. l'amore quando c'è , c'è ... ed è sempre la cosa più bella del mondo .



parole sante,soprattutto quelle sulla carta di credito ,a parte tutto, w l'amore..


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2016)

Ma insomma, una foto non ce la fai vedere?


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

Come procede ?


----------



## Gas (20 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma insomma, una foto non ce la fai vedere?



Neanche morto !!! 
E' così maniaca della sua privacy che se mai scoprisse che ho pubblicato una sua foto sarebbe la fine.
Per me è bellissima, ma proprio a livelli TOP PLAYER, poi oh magari a te non piacerebbe, i gusti sono tutti diversi.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come procede ?



Finalmente dopo molto tempo ieri sera ci siamo riusciti a vedere oer un caffé, che poi è diventato un Mojito...
A fine serata, come mi ero ripromesso, le ho detto quel che provo per lei ed anche che ho due figli. Lei, come sempre, mi ha stupito. Ero andato li solo per dirle quel che provavo ed assolutamente certo che mi avrebbe sbattuto la porta in faccia ed invece dopo che le ho detto tutto l'ho vista molto molto emozionalmente turbata.
Il bello di non aver più nulla di nascosto è che a quel punto abbiamo potuto parlare molto e liberamente, le ho chiesto esplicitamente se ho sbagliato a credere che anche lei provasse qualcosa per me, e lei ha confermato il suo sentimento.
Mi ha rivelato che l'ultima volta che avevamo cenato assieme voleva chiedermi di passare la notte assieme...
Non ci dormirò più la notte per mesi a quel pensiero...

In sostanza, è molto confusa, turbata, ha mille cosa per la testa. Ci deve pensare, ed a lungo, ma io come vedete di pazienza ne ho molta


----------



## Gas (23 Giugno 2016)

Mi tocco le balle ma pare che questa cosa si sta avviando verso una vittoria clamorosa. Roba che se va bene l' epica vittoria del Leichester in Premier League verrà totalmente offuscata.
Dopo che ci siamo incontrati, inaspettatamente ha iniziato a messaggiarmi quotidianamente (cosa che non ha mai fatto) scrivendomi un sacco di cose carine su me e su me come padre. Messaggi di notte dicendo che non riesce a dormire perchè mi pensa ed avrebbe molte domande da farmi, ecc...
Inizio a crederci sul serio.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Mi tocco le balle ma pare che questa cosa si sta avviando verso una vittoria clamorosa. Roba che se va bene l' epica vittoria del Leichester in Premier League verrà totalmente offuscata.
> Dopo che ci siamo incontrati, inaspettatamente ha iniziato a messaggiarmi quotidianamente (cosa che non ha mai fatto) scrivendomi un sacco di cose carine su me e su me come padre. Messaggi di notte dicendo che non riesce a dormire perchè mi pensa ed avrebbe molte domande da farmi, ecc...
> Inizio a crederci sul serio.



Praticamente fai prima tu a metterti assieme con questa ragazza, che i cinesi a comprare il Milan


----------



## Gas (23 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Praticamente fai prima tu a metterti assieme con questa ragazza, che i cinesi a comprare il Milan



aahahahahahahahahahah in effetti è una bella gara. E' da più di un anno che ci sto dietro.


----------



## Gas (23 Agosto 2016)

Eccomi ancora qui.

Non vi avevo più aggiornato perchè ero un po' depresso dalla piega che avevano preso le cose.
Dopo che mi ero dichiarato a Giugno per un po' di tempo lei mi aveva mandato un sacco di messaggi positivi ma poi, quando ho cercato di capire cosa volesse fare lei era stata drastica nel dirmi che no, non si poteva fare, che non se la sentiva e che era meglio che non ci vedevamo né sentivamo più.
Ero veramente a terra.
Poi però ogni tanto mi scriveva, con pretesti qualsiasi mi scriveva, ed ho iniziato a crederci ancora.
Venerdì provo a chiederle se le va di uscire a bere qualcosa, lei mi dice "Cosa ti aspetti da questa uscita ?" ed io le dico che vorrei parlare, lei mi risponde che non ha cambiato idea e mi ripeterebbe solo quel che mi ha già detto. Imperterrito le dico che dato che le ho detto cose per me molto importanti apprezzerei che lei mi ripetesse in faccia le stesse cose, e lei acconsente.

Domenica ci vediamo, parliamo per ore ed ore e lei ribadisce che non possiamo più vederci e sentirci. Ma viene anche fuori che lei pre è veramente presa, che ci stà male.
La riaccompagno, le chiedo se non ci vedremo mai più e lei conferma, ci abbracciamo. Poi non so come mi viene, provo a baciarla, avevo paura che si ritraesse, invece ricambia e ricambia con una passione inaspettata, mugugna dal piacere e dal desiderio, mai vista una cosa del genere ! Mi lancio e le dico "Vieni a casa mia".
Lei mi dice che non cambierà nulla, ma acconsente, mi dice "Andiamo presto, non resisto più, ti voglio". E mentre guido mi fà ancora "Fai in fretta, non ce la faccio più", moriva dalla voglia, incredibile.
A casa mia facciamo l'amore come mai mi è capitato in vita mia, una passione ed una dolcezza senza precedenti, facciam l'amore per tutta la notte (Io per fortuna mia ho una durata assolutamente fuori norma...), è bellissmo e nel mentre mi ha detto cose splendide. E' stato pazzescamente bello ragazzi.
Sono rimasto turbato nello scoprire che lei è innamorarta persa ! Sapevo di piacerle ma non avevo capito così tanto.

Lei però ribadisce che non possiamo più sentirci e vederci, io insisto nel chiederle di passare ancora una notte insieme, inizialmente dice di no, poi inizia a non rispondere più ma a ridere dicendo che sono insistente.

Ci salutiamo.

Stanotte alle 2 am mi scrive chiedendomi se stavo dormendo (stavo dormendo e avevo il cellulare spento), ma il punto chiave è che mi aveva detto che voleva che non ci scrivessimo più e poi alle due di notte era li che pensava a me ed ha preso il coraggio di scrivermi. Stamattina le ho chiesto se era contenta di partire per le vacanze (parte domani) e lei mi ha risposto di no, che vorrebbe non doversi spostare, io la interpreto come una voglia di stare qui così possiamo vederci. Poi però mi ha detto che non avrebbe dovuto scrivermi, ma a me suona tanto come il tirarsi dietro delle donne di fronte alle responsabilità.
Allora, cambiando argomento, le ho scritto che ero ancora emozionato per l'altra sera e lei mi risponde "Cosa intendi esattamente ?", ragazzi che ***** posso intendere ? Con questa risposta mi fa capire che vuole che io ne parli, vuole che le mostri quanto è stato importante e di riemozionarsi tramite le mie parole allora le dico "Per me è stato bellissimo" e lei risponde che è stato bellissimo perchè sentito davvero.
E mi dice che è stato dolce, delicato, senza forzature. Le dico "Tu sei dolcissima" e lei, sempre secondo me per continuare a parlarne, "Dici davvero ?".

Questo è il sunto aggiornatissimo della mia travagliatissima odissea amorosa. I libri e film d'amore mi possono solo fare le pippe oramai...


----------



## Love (23 Agosto 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Eccomi ancora qui.
> 
> Non vi avevo più aggiornato perchè ero un po' depresso dalla piega che avevano preso le cose.
> Dopo che mi ero dichiarato a Giugno per un po' di tempo lei mi aveva mandato un sacco di messaggi positivi ma poi, quando ho cercato di capire cosa volesse fare lei era stata drastica nel dirmi che no, non si poteva fare, che non se la sentiva e che era meglio che non ci vedevamo né sentivamo più.
> ...



Scusami ma io non ho seguito tutta la vicenda...ti pongo questa domanda...secondo te perchè nonostante sia innamorata di te come dici tu continua a dire che nn dovete sentirvi e vedervi più...


----------



## Gas (23 Agosto 2016)

Love ha scritto:


> Scusami ma io non ho seguito tutta la vicenda...ti pongo questa domanda...secondo te perchè nonostante sia innamorata di te come dici tu continua a dire che nn dovete sentirvi e vedervi più...



Perché sono separato con due figli. Inoltre lei ha dei suoi problemi personali e non si sente di affrontare una situazione così complicata senza prima risvere i suoi problemi.
Purtroppo, la capisco.


----------



## Love (23 Agosto 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Perché sono separato con due figli. Inoltre lei ha dei suoi problemi personali e non si sente di affrontare una situazione così complicata senza prima risvere i suoi problemi.
> Purtroppo, la capisco.



ah ecco...ripeto non avevo seguito...non è semplice come situazione allora...


----------



## Gas (24 Agosto 2016)

Colpi di scena continui...

Pare che ieri sera abbia cambiato idea e ci voglia provare. 
Vediamo stamattina cosa pensa...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2016)

Come bannato ???? E adesso chi ci aggiorna ??


----------



## Gas (2 Gennaio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come bannato ???? E adesso chi ci aggiorna ??



ahahahahahah, eccomi, ero stato bannato solo per qualche giorno perchè avevo inserito il link di una notizia ed è vietato dal regolamento.

La storia contuinua ma quando ho aggiornamenti poco belli non sono molto stimolato a scrivere 
Dopo quella notte stupenda d'Agosto lei rimane sulla sua posizione, ovvero non le va di affrontare una relazione con un uomo con due figli tanto che arriviamo a dirci che non ha veramente senso continuare a sentirci e "concordiamo" di non sentirci ne vederci mai più.
Questo avvenne a Settembre, ed io ho mantenuto l'impegno fino al giorno di Natale. A Natale le ho mandato i miei aguri cogliendo l'occasione per scriverle che sono ancora innamorato di lei. Inaspettatamente lei risponde a fiume facendomi capire che era molto contenta che io le avessi scritto quella notte poi all'una mi telefona e stiamo al telefono per circa un ora.
Un paio di giorni dopo le dico un "avrei voluto dirti tante altre cose" che ragazzi è una frase tutto sommato generica, ma lei mi dice che se voglio mi telefona ancora, e poi prima che io possa rispondere mi dice "oppure forse sono cose che non ti va di dire al telefono ?" vabbé a me quello suona come l'assist per incontrarla di nuovo e quindi colgo la palla al balzo.
Ci rivediamo ed io le dico tutto sommato le cose di sempre, che sono innamorato di lei e bla bla bla. Lei risponde le stesse cose di sempre, ancora più convinta. Non c'è storia ragazzi, è chiarissima nel dire che è una cosa che non vuole. Che prova qualcosa, che ha voglia di vedermi, che le piace il tempo che passa con me, ecc... ma non vuole.
La riaccompagno alla sua macchina, ci abbracciamo e lei dopo un po' che siamo stretti mi dice "non so cosa fare", io resto senza parole... ha passato 2 ore a dirmi no ed ora mi dice "non so cosa fare" ? Le chiedo cosa intende, lei risponde "non so se andare o restare", vabbè ragazzi le donne sono davvero pazzesche... ha detto tutto il tempo di no ma voleva che la 'costringessi' in qualche modo e quelle parole sono state un'altro assist. A quel punto capisco che c'è margine "di trattativa", provo a baciarla, lei inizialmente si ritrae, io insisto nel tentativo (non è assolutamente una cosa da me, ho insistito solo perchè vedevo chiaramente che voleva anche lei) e lei cede, ci iniziamo a baciare e lei per farmi capire che aveva voglia inizia quasi a spogliarmi in macchina alché le dico "in macchina no, ti va di venire da me ?" lei mi dice di si. 
Provo a lanciare il carico da 90 e le chiedo se le va di dormire da me, lei risponde "vedremo" (era un vedremo che mi suonava come un si).
Facciamo l'amore due volte ed arriva l'ora di cena, le dico "Se rimani a dormire potremmo andare a cena", lei mi dice che rimane


Dato che ero con la testa in paradiso non ci penso e la porto a cena ad un ristorante che c'è di fianco a casa mia dove mi conoscono benissimo (e conoscono la mia ex...), quando entriamo i titolari ed i camerireri diventano delle maschere di pietra e penso "oh *****, questi si sono infastiditi che io esca con un'altra (non avevo mai detto ufficialmente loro che io e la mia ex ci eravamo lasciati quindi potevano benissimo pensare che la stessi tradendo)".
Durante la cena la guardo, cavolo è pazzescamente bella !
Dopo la cena torniamo a casa mia e lei mi dice che durante tutta la cena moriva dalla voglia di baciarmi, a me a fatto un sacco piacere perchè lei spesso non fa trasparire queste cose, difatti al ristorante io non avevo colto questa sua voglia.

Facciamo l'amore ancora una volta prima di dormire. Lei dorme completamente nuda, che poi dormire è una parola grossa perchè in tutta la notte abbiamo dormito solo due ore, il resto è stato un tripudio di baci, carezze, coccole...

La mattina facciamo una semplice colazione a letto, dopo le propongo di farci una doccia assieme ed è un grande valore aggiunto baciarsi tutto il tempo abbracciati sotto alla doccia è davvero romantico (no ragazzi, niente ******* sotto alla doccia, mi spiace).

Ci asciughiamo e facciamo ancora l'amore. Purtroppo è ormai quasi mezzogiorno e lei deve andare, la accompagno alla sua macchina e non smettiamo quasi mai di baciarci. Come da accordi non le chiedo più nulla (di dirmi si ad una relazione) e se ne va.

Più tardi mi torna in mente l'espressione di tutti al ristorante il giorno prima e decido di scrivere al cameriere che è un 'amico/conoscente' perchè va pure in palestra con la mia ex e gli spiego che se non lo sapeva io sono separato e di non dire niente alla mia ex perchè avrebbe causato solo sofferenze e nulla di buono. Lui mi rassicura (gli credo) poi mi dice "Comunque... i miei complimentissimi !!! E' veramente molto molto bella"... eh grazie... a me lo dici !

Ieri sera lei mi riscrive ed io noto due cose, ha messo una foto di lei che gioca con il figlio di un suo amico (ed io la prendo come un 'messaggio' per me, lei+bambini, capite ?) ed ha cambiato lo stato di whatsapp per la prima volta in due anni che la conosco, ha sempre lasciato la frase di default "Hey there, I'm using whatsapp", ed ora invece ha messo un cuore rosso... vabbé ditemi che mi faccio seghe mentali io ma se quel cuore non è per me vuol dire che sono proprio un coglions.

PS. Ah, tutto il tempo che siamo stati da me è sempre rimasta completamente nuda, dice che le piace stare nuda in casa. Per me è un attendato all'equilibrio mentale di qualsiasi uomo del pianeta... Ovvio che mi faceva mooooolto piacere ma al tempo stesso mi inebetiva , come fai a fare qualsiasi cosa quando la donna più bella che hai mai visto ti gira completamente nuda per casa ??!?!?


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Gennaio 2017)

Ohhhhh finalmente L aggiornamento ... sono contento vada tutto bene  .... 

Ps : no , nuda in casa tutto il tempo no... io avrei il durello continuo.


----------



## Marilson (6 Gennaio 2017)

seguo questa discussione fin dall'inizio. Il cuore su whatsapp e' ovviamente per te!


----------



## Gas (21 Febbraio 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> seguo questa discussione fin dall'inizio. Il cuore su whatsapp e' ovviamente per te!



Grazie  Confermo che il cuore era per me, l'ha ammesso lei stessa.

Sono successe molte altre cose nel frattempo.
Dopo quella nottata qualcosa è cambiato, verso metà Gennaio mi chiede di verdeci per parlare (prima volta). Viene a casa mia, mi fa qualche domanda su di me, cose che prima non aveva mai voluto sapere, poi mi racconta molte cose di lei, cose che servono per farmi capire perchè sia così tanto confusa. Ci abbracciamo e dopo un po' iniziamo a baciarci e continuiamo a baciarci per tutta la serata, non succede altro anche se per un istante m'era parso che ci fosse la possibilità che si volesse fermare a dormire da me.
Fra le altre cose mi rivela un retorscena, lei a capodanno era in un'altra città con amici e mi dice che mentre erano tutti a cena, anche se era una bella compagnia, ad un certo punto si stava per alzare e lasciare tutti li per prendere il treno e tornare da me. 

Le settimane successive procedono fra qualche silenzio e qualche momento nel quale la sento vicina. A San Valentino mi cerca lei e passa tutta la serata a scrivermi.

Domenica inizia la mia settimana libera (Ho figli e li tengo una settimana si ed una no), scambiamo un po' di messaggi e lei mi dice che questa settimana sarà terribile per lei, non starà ferma un momento e che a metà settimana partirà anche per lavoro. Io che già fantasticavo all'idea di poterla vedere ci rimango malissimo, il mio morale va sotto terra e lei se ne accorge dai miei messaggi, ma faccio buon viso a cattivo gioco. Lei comunque mi passa messaggi di positività mandandomi baci ecc... poi ieri il colpo di scena inaspettato: mi dice che vorrebbe chiamarmi per parlarmi (Ricordatevi che noi non ci telefoniamo MAI).

Mi chiama, parla del più e del meno poi mi dice che il vero motivo della telefonata era quello di dirimi che vorrebbe che ci vedessimo.
La mia sensazione dal modo in cui lo diceva è che intendeva dire di vederci regolarmente, non una volta come fin qui successo.
Scherziamo un poco sulla fortuna che la mia settimana senza figli corrisponde alla sua settimana incasinatissima e con viaggio all'estero ma lei inizia ad abbozzare una frase che poi interrompe "Però potremmo...no niente", ma io colgo che ha in mente qualcosa.
Il giorno dopo ha un impegno in un'altra città nel pomeriggio e le dico di chiamarmi mentre è in strada.
Lei mi chiede se il giorno dopo lavoro da casa, si mostra particolarmente interessata a come sono organizzato, so che c'è un perchè che non vuole dirmi...
Mentre ci salutiamo le dico "A domani allora" (nel senso che ci saremmo sentiti al telefono) e lei "Quindi ci vediamo domani ?", io scherzoso le dico "Va bene !" e lei seria "Ma a che ora ?" capisco che non scherza e le dico di venire quando vuole, non so se passa come uno scherzo o una cosa seria.
Questa mattina, per non sbagliare, le dico se vuole che ci prendiamo un caffè prima che parta, lei mi risponde che infatti il suo piano era quello di passare tutta la mattinata assieme (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) ma che per via di un impreviso (una cosa importante) potrebbe non farcela, poi mi offre di vederci questa sera quando rientrerà dal viaggio di lavoro nell'altra città.

In sintesi: LA RIVEDO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sono alle stelle ragazzi, spero solo che lei intenda finalmente iniziare a vederci con una certa regolarità e che il vederci non sia solo "per conoscerci meglio" ma che includa anche la componente emozionale/fisica (che si trombi). Questa sera sarà tutto più chiaro credo.


----------



## Gas (22 Febbraio 2017)

OK ragazzi, SUPER AGGIORNAMENTO:

Ieri sera è venuta da me per bere un caffé, abbiamo iniziato a chiacchierare e già nella conversazione con nonchalance ha detto una cosa tipo "la prossima volta che ci vediamo, oppure quella dopo o quella dopo ancora...", in pratica mi ha detto che da ora ci vedremo 'spesso' !
Purtroppo lei aveva un impegno quella sera e poteva stare poco, ad un certo punto abbiamo iniziato a baciarci appassionatamente alché lei ha detto che avrebbe voluto fare l'amore ma non aveva senso così di fretta (e credetemi ha ragione, non m'interessa per niente fare uan svelina con lei, è un qualcosa da assaporare per ore). Il punto chiave è che voleva.

Era tentata di restare ha anche provato a messaggiare le colleghe per capire se per caso l'impegno fosse saltato. Mentre ci baciavamo per salutarci le faccio una domanda che sembrerà sciocca a tutti voi, anche a lei, ma per me era importantissima, le chiedo "Quando ci rivedremo ci baceremo ?" e lei risponde "Sì, ma c'è bisogno di chiederlo ?"
Sì, c'era bisogno di chiederlo. Perchè ogni volta che ci siamo rivisti è sempre sembrato di ripartire da zero, non importa se la volta prima avevamo fatto l'amore millemila volte, la volta dopo ci si salutava con i bacetti sulle guance come due semi-sconosciuti.
Sapere che ci rivedremo e ci baceremo per me è come dire che abbiamo una relazione. E secondo me è proprio così solo che non ce lo siamo detti esplicitamente.

GODOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Ragazzi godo tantissimo, chi ha seguito questa discussione sa qaunto io abbia penato per questa ragazza, e che non mi sono mai e poi mai arreso. Quando tutti gli amici dicevano "ma lasciala perdere" e cose del genere io non ho mollato mai, mi sento orgoglioso di quel che sono riuscito a fare. Vediamo come prosegue


----------



## Milo (22 Febbraio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> OK ragazzi, SUPER AGGIORNAMENTO:
> 
> Ieri sera è venuta da me per bere un caffé, abbiamo iniziato a chiacchierare e già nella conversazione con nonchalance ha detto una cosa tipo "la prossima volta che ci vediamo, oppure quella dopo o quella dopo ancora...", in pratica mi ha detto che da ora ci vedremo 'spesso' !
> Purtroppo lei aveva un impegno quella sera e poteva stare poco, ad un certo punto abbiamo iniziato a baciarci appassionatamente alché lei ha detto che avrebbe voluto fare l'amore ma non aveva senso così di fretta (e credetemi ha ragione, non m'interessa per niente fare uan svelina con lei, è un qualcosa da assaporare per ore). Il punto chiave è che voleva.
> ...



Grande, vivila godendoti il momento e senza far troppa pressione sul fattore "relazione", se sarà così verrà tutto automatico, non fargli troppe pressioni.


----------



## Gas (23 Agosto 2017)

Raga, Beautiful mi fa una pippa !

Purtroppo le cose dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento si erano messe molto male, lei aveva sostanzialmente cambiato idea e mi aveva detto che era meglio che non ci rivedessimo ne sentissimo più. Io ero esausto da questa storia ed ho deciso di rispettare la sua decisione, smettendo di cercarla. Ma mai smettendo di pensarla.
Verso Maggio in un momento di debolezza l'ho cercata ed abbiamo chattato molto, si vedeva che anche lei era felice di sentirmi, ma poi di nuovo basta.

Agli inizi di Agosto era il mio compleanno, io sapevo dentro di me che lei non avrebbe mai mancato di farmi gli auguri, e difatti a mezzanotte e 3 secondi arriva un suo bel messaggio, io esplodo e mentre chatto con lei piango.

Nei giorni successivi mi iscrivo ad un servizio che sta diventando popolare che permette alle persone di mandarti dei messaggi completamente anonimi, pochi giorni dopo ricevo dei messaggi molto belli ed imporanti. Questa persona sostanzialmente dice di aver voglia di voler avere un letto nostr, di far l'amore con me, di carezzarmi, di dormire assieme. Mi inizia a mandare un messaggio ogni giorno, so che è sempre la stessa persona perchè si riconosce chiaramente lo stile. Ci penso un casino e sono praticamente certo al 99% che sia lei. Il suo stile è chiarissimo.
Dai messaggi che leggo prendo sicurezza, anche se dice che di persona non mi dirà mai nulla di quelle cose io so che dentro di lei prova qualcosa.
Pochi giorni fa era il suo di compleanno quindi le scrivo io, un bel messaggio. Lei ancora una volta si mostra contenta e chattiamo un paio di ore e poi anche la mattina dopo, io prendo il coraggio a due mani e la invito a cena. LEI ACCETTA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dopo che reiniziamo a chattare smetto di ricevere messaggi anonimi.....................

Andiamo fuori a cena, bella serata come sempre.
Torniamo a casa (Aveva lasciaro la sua macchina da me... ), parliamo, lei mi dice che mi deve dire alcune cose "non belle". Mi dice che sono passati mesi e lei ha reiniziato a vedersi con il suo ex perchè stava pensando di riprovarci (non ho capito se si stanno solo frequentando o qualcosa di più).
A me al momento non me ne frega nulla, io so cosa voglio e non mi fermo. Dopo un po' la bacio, lo voleva anche lei ! Le dico di venire da me, lei mi dice "Così ricominciamo ancora da capo", viene lo stesso.
Stavolta mi chiede lei se può dormire da me, cavolo aveva voglia di stare con me ! 
Facciamo l'amore tutta la notte, non dormiamo proprio. (Alla faccia dell'ex... io so che lei è cotta di me, peccato che la mia situazione sia davvero complicata ed io la capisco).
Le strappo un paio di "promesse", la prima è che ceneremo ancora assieme, la seconda è che verrà ancora da me e che starà molto più tempo (un paio di giorni ?).

Per ora va bene così.

Ho ricevuto altri messaggi anonimi ed alcuni penso possano essere suoi. L'ultimo è semplicemente un cuore. Speriamo sia lei.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Agosto 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Raga, Beautiful mi fa una pippa !
> 
> Purtroppo le cose dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento si erano messe molto male, lei aveva sostanzialmente cambiato idea e mi aveva detto che era meglio che non ci rivedessimo ne sentissimo più. Io ero esausto da questa storia ed ho deciso di rispettare la sua decisione, smettendo di cercarla. Ma mai smettendo di pensarla.
> Verso Maggio in un momento di debolezza l'ho cercata ed abbiamo chattato molto, si vedeva che anche lei era felice di sentirmi, ma poi di nuovo basta.
> ...



Evidentemente il vostro è un rapporto molto cerebrale, che ha bisogno di continue incertezze per restare vivo, almeno mi pare da parte sua.

Io sono molto diverso, piuttosto stabile nei rapporti e assai poco contorto (forse dal punto di vista femminile questo è un difetto), 
o sei mia o quella è la porta...

ps puoi anche ritornare per una sco..ta in allegria... basta evitare melodrammi.


----------



## Gas (23 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io sono molto diverso, piuttosto stabile nei rapporti e assai poco contorto



Io sono come te... finché non ho incontrato lei.
Un'altra mia caratteristica è che mi piace vincere, e nel momento in cui ho pensato che lei fosse la donna della mia vita, automaticamente questa è diventata una partita che non voglio perdere, costi quel che costi. Devo essere paziente ed aspettala ? Aspetterò. Devo sorriderle anche quando muoio dentro ? Sorriderò.
E bada, non è un umiliarsi, un abbassare la testa o simili, chi mi conosce lo sa. E' fare sempre la cosa giusta per ottenere il massimo risultato. Quando se mai un girono staremo assieme, pian piano ristabilirò le giuste regole. Non dubitare di me amico mio


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Agosto 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Io sono come te... finché non ho incontrato lei.
> Un'altra mia caratteristica è che mi piace vincere, e nel momento in cui ho pensato che lei fosse la donna della mia vita, automaticamente questa è diventata una partita che non voglio perdere, costi quel che costi. Devo essere paziente ed aspettala ? Aspetterò. Devo sorriderle anche quando muoio dentro ? Sorriderò.
> E bada, non è un umiliarsi, un abbassare la testa o simili, chi mi conosce lo sa. E' fare sempre la cosa giusta per ottenere il massimo risultato. Quando se mai un girono staremo assieme, pian piano ristabilirò le giuste regole. Non dubitare di me amico mio



Ah ah, concordo totalmente con te, in amore niente regole, soprattutto se stabilite da altri,

non vorrei aver dato l'impressione del super uomo nel mio precedente intervento, non lo sono affatto,

in realtà sono pigro e non avrei mai la costanza d'inseguire una donna per così tanto tempo,
amo la fase iniziale del corteggiamento, ma poi o è mia o non lo è,
non riuscirei a mantenere un rapporto d'amicizia con una che amo.

In passato su situazioni ingarbugliate ho sempre lasciato perdere, anche se poi ho sempre ceduto subito quando sono stato ricercato,
però ho sempre chiarito anticipatamente che un eventuale reincontro avrebbe potuto avere conclusione solo fra le lenzuola, si sono molto poco diplomatico 

L'ultima volta è accaduto con mia moglie


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Agosto 2017)

Sei tornato  , dopo leggo l aggiornamento


----------



## Moffus98 (23 Agosto 2017)

Giuro che ho perso 2 ore a leggere tutti i messaggi, ma sta storia è peggio di beautiful veramente!  Comunque complimenti per la tua determinazione, vai avanti cosi.


----------



## Gas (25 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Giuro che ho perso 2 ore a leggere tutti i messaggi, ma sta storia è peggio di beautiful veramente!  Comunque complimenti per la tua determinazione, vai avanti cosi.



Ahhahahah grazie Moffus !
E pensa che ho raccontato moooooolti meno particolari rispetto alla situazione reale. 

Comunque... lei è incredibile.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ahhahahah grazie Moffus !
> E pensa che ho raccontato moooooolti meno particolari rispetto alla situazione reale.
> 
> Comunque... lei è incredibile.


Se se dici così solo perché l'hai bombata, zozzone  Scherzo e auguri comunque, è meglio di una soap opera questa storia, spero per te che vada a finire tutto per il meglio.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Agosto 2017)

Ho letto tutta questa storia. Mi sento uno schifo se penso a come tu [MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION] desideri una donna sola e io che c'è l'ho e pensavo d'aver quella giusta, sto confuso a mille e mi sto comportando anche male (corna non fatte, ma sfiorate di brutto) che cosa complicata l'amore.


----------



## Gas (15 Settembre 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho letto tutta questa storia. Mi sento uno schifo se penso a come tu [MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION] desideri una donna sola e io che c'è l'ho e pensavo d'aver quella giusta, sto confuso a mille e mi sto comportando anche male (corna non fatte, ma sfiorate di brutto) che cosa complicata l'amore.



Il fatto è che per capire qual'è quella giusta bisogna vivere diverse esperienze. Come hai detti "pensavi" fosse quella giusta, magari quella giusta è un'altra ed in qualche modo hai il dovere verso te stesso di capirlo.
Stai solo attento a non farti guidare dalle parti basse anziché dai sentimenti.


----------



## Gas (15 Settembre 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se se dici così solo perché l'hai bombata, zozzone  Scherzo e auguri comunque, è meglio di una soap opera questa storia, spero per te che vada a finire tutto per il meglio.



Aggiornamento:
Dall'ultima volta che ci siamo visti sembra, e sottolineo sembra, che sia cambiato qualcosina.
Partiamo da quel che mi disse PRIMA di vederci l'altra volta, mi disse che era meglio se ci vedevamo subito perchè poi tutto Settembre aveva degli impegni e non avrebbe più potuto. Ecco, il 3 Settembre mi chiede se possiamo vederci  (ma come non eri impegnatissima ?), purtroppo io non posso. Ora mi ha chiesto ancora se vogliamo cenare assieme domani sera. 
Inoltre, cosa più importante, mi ha iniziato a cercare sempre lei. Mi scrive sempre anche quando non c'è nulla da dire, e sono i messaggi più importanti perchè dimostano la voglia di sentirti.

Stay tuned, non è finita.


----------



## Gas (27 Settembre 2017)

Sabato scorso siamo usciti ancora a cena, tutto benissimo come sempre finché non rientriamo.
Come sempre fa 10 passi indietro, non vuole che ci baciamo e mi dice che non se la sente di affrontare questa relazione e che non sa se è il caso di rivedersi.
Parliamo per ore ed ore.

Ad un certo punto iniziamo a baciarci, e come le altre volte quando iniziamo a baciarci lei si lascia andare completamente, ci baciamo appassionatamente per un oretta e mentre ci baciamo ci diciamo quanto è bello fare l'amore assieme, entrando in dettagli intimi. Ero eccitatissimo. Credo avesse le sue cose. Le dico "La prossima volta facciamo l'amore ?" e lei dice di si.
Mi dice anche una cosa che mi ha lasciato senza parole, mi dice "La sera prima di dormire per rilassarmi..." ed io "Ti tocchi ?" e lei "Sì, pensando a te." allora le chiedo incredulo "Ma davvero qualche volta ti tocchi pensanso a me ?" e lei "Non qualche volta, sempre pensando a te."

Giusto per dire a che livello siamo... !
Cioè la ragazza di cui sono innamorato perso si tocca pensado a me... e non mi vuole vedere !!! Questa cosa è pazzesca.

Vabbé...

Lunedì le ho scritto se le va di venire da me una sera dopo il lavoro e cuciniamo qualcosa assieme, mi ha detto che voleva chiedermi anche lei di vederci una sera e ci siamo messi d'accordo per Venerdì.
Non so quali siano le sue intenzioni, è davvero imprevedibile. Ma se viene per manenere il "La prossima volta facciamo l'amore"... mi attende un weekend pazzesco !


----------



## Gas (2 Ottobre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Lunedì le ho scritto se le va di venire da me una sera dopo il lavoro e cuciniamo qualcosa assieme, mi ha detto che voleva chiedermi anche lei di vederci una sera e ci siamo messi d'accordo per Venerdì.
> Non so quali siano le sue intenzioni, è davvero imprevedibile. Ma se viene per manenere il "La prossima volta facciamo l'amore"... mi attende un weekend pazzesco !



E' andata alla grandissima.
Lei arriva a casa mia bella come non mai, io avevo preparato tutto per una cenetta romantica, mangiamo e poi quattro chiacchiere sul divano, lei mi si mette a cavalcioni e dopo poco iniziamo a baciarci finché mi dice "andiamo di là ?" (ovvero in camera da letto).
Facciamo l'amore tutta la notte non stop fino alle 11 di mattina, per la prima volta mi concede anche il culetto. 

Sembra davvero che sia la mia ragazza, ci facciamo la doccia e mentre ci asciughiamo davanti allo sepecchio lei da dietro mette la sua testa sulla mia spalla, i nostri visi sono fianco a fianco sorridenti ed io non posso far a meno di pensare guardandoci che siamo una coppia.
Non parliamo di rivederci ne del futuro, sembra superfluo, sembra che le cose stiano già andando in quella direzione... ma non riesco a crederci.

Il giorno dopo il mood è sempre positivo, mi manda un sacco di baci. Stamattina le ho mandato un bel messaggio, ha letto e non ha risposto... 

Chi vivrà vedrà.
Lei è davvero qualcosa di esagerato !!!


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Ottobre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> E' andata alla grandissima. (...) *Facciamo l'amore tutta la notte non stop fino alle 11 di mattina*, per la prima volta mi concede anche il culetto.



Hai mai pensato di dedicarti al mondo del *****? 

Scherzi a parte, complimenti per la performance e per la perseveranza (ho letto tutto il thread).


----------



## de sica (2 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque poi ci dovrai far vedere una foto della tua donzella, ormai ci siamo troppo appassionati


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Ottobre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> E' andata alla grandissima.
> Lei arriva a casa mia bella come non mai, io avevo preparato tutto per una cenetta romantica, mangiamo e poi quattro chiacchiere sul divano, lei mi si mette a cavalcioni e dopo poco iniziamo a baciarci finché mi dice "andiamo di là ?" (ovvero in camera da letto).
> Facciamo l'amore tutta la notte non stop fino alle 11 di mattina, per la prima volta mi concede anche il culetto.
> 
> ...




Ohhhhhhh clap clap clap ... comunque Gas sono 2 anni che ci appassioni con la tua storia


----------



## Gas (3 Ottobre 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Hai mai pensato di dedicarti al mondo del *****?



ahahahahaha
Una volta non ero così, avevo delle prestazioni più normali, in media credo.
Da 2/3 anni a questa parte invece è cambiato qualcosa in me ed ho iniziato a durare tantissimo, all'inizio duravo praticamente quanto volevo (ovvero potevo decidere quando venire), ma con il passare del tempo ora sto cadendo nel 'problema' opposto, duro davvero troppo troppo ea volte faccio fatica a venire il che non è bellissimo ne per me ne per la ragazza.




Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Scherzi a parte, complimenti per la performance e per la perseveranza (ho letto tutto il thread).



Grazie. Quando tutti mi dicevano di lasciarla perdere io sono andato avanti perchè se pensi che una sia la donna della tua vita, non la puoi lasciar andare così, senza provarci fino alla fine.
Ed a quanto pare anche lei pensa che tra noi ci sia qualcosa di davvero speciale.


----------



## Gas (3 Ottobre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Comunque poi ci dovrai far vedere una foto della tua donzella, ormai ci siamo troppo appassionati



Questo non posso davvero farlo, è maniaca della sua privacy e se mai scoprisse che ho pubblicato una sua foto su internet sarabbe la fine.
Per me lei è bellissima, fisico da velina ed un viso perfetto. Poi c'è da dire che io la vedo con gli occchi dell'innamorato. Ma sicuramente non ne vedo in giro molte di più belle di lei...


----------



## distinti (3 Ottobre 2017)

E la madonna?!?!? trombato da dopo cena fino alle 11 di mattina???
Per forza che torna sempre da te, sei un fenomeno paranormale.


----------



## Gas (3 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ohhhhhhh clap clap clap ... comunque Gas sono 2 anni che ci appassioni con la tua storia



Grazie !
Mi permetto di venire qui a sfogarmi per due motivi, uno è che a quanto pare qualcuno trova la mia storia con questa ragazza avvincente da seguire, l'altro perchè ne ho bisogno io dato che ho poche valvole di sfogo, poche persone a cui raccontare le mie cose.


----------



## Gas (3 Ottobre 2017)

distinti ha scritto:


> E la madonna?!?!? trombato da dopo cena fino alle 11 di mattina???
> Per forza che torna sempre da te, sei un fenomeno paranormale.



Beh c'è da dire che la vedo pochissimo quindi quando ho la fortuna di averla con me la "consumo". 

Ovviamente quando scrivo da dopo cena alle 11 sono inclusi anche tanti momenti di coccole e petting, non è che sono 12 ore a stantuffare ininterrottamente !


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Ottobre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> ahahahahaha
> Una volta non ero così, avevo delle prestazioni più normali, in media credo.
> Da 2/3 anni a questa parte invece è cambiato qualcosa in me ed ho iniziato a durare tantissimo, all'inizio duravo praticamente quanto volevo (ovvero potevo decidere quando venire), ma con il passare del tempo ora sto cadendo nel 'problema' opposto, duro davvero troppo troppo ea volte faccio fatica a venire il che non è bellissimo ne per me ne per la ragazza.
> 
> ...



Piccolo OT: quando parli di qualcosa che è cambiato ti riferisci a qualche lavoro "alchemico" su di te? Qualcosa che hai lavorato a livello psicologico dico e che evidentemente si riflette sul piano fisico. Se siamo su questa onda e posso permettermi di chiedere, è stato più una leva da psicologia "tradizionale" o da filosofie orientali, tipo tradizione tantrica? 

Non prendermi per un fissato, eh. Io mi dedico ad altro nella vita (almeno per il momento), ma parallelamente nel mio tempo libero da anni sono appassionato della pratica dello yoga e della meditazione oltre che allo studio delle filosofie orientali. Attualmente (da due anni) sto studiando medicina ayurvedica e tutte le pratiche di trasformazione (in questo senso mi riferivo a lavoro "alchemico") mi interessano.


----------



## Gas (3 Ottobre 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Piccolo OT: quando parli di qualcosa che è cambiato ti riferisci a qualche lavoro "alchemico" su di te? Qualcosa che hai lavorato a livello psicologico dico e che evidentemente si riflette sul piano fisico. Se siamo su questa onda e posso permettermi di chiedere, è stato più una leva da psicologia "tradizionale" o da filosofie orientali, tipo tradizione tantrica?
> 
> Non prendermi per un fissato, eh. Io mi dedico ad altro nella vita (almeno per il momento), ma parallelamente nel mio tempo libero da anni sono appassionato della pratica dello yoga e della meditazione oltre che allo studio delle filosofie orientali. Attualmente (da due anni) sto studiando medicina ayurvedica e tutte le pratiche di trasformazione (in questo senso mi riferivo a lavoro "alchemico") mi interessano.



Ti rispondo in privato. Comunque niente filosofie orientali.


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Ottobre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo in privato. Comunque niente filosofie orientali.


----------



## Gas (11 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ohhhhhhh clap clap clap ... comunque Gas sono 2 anni che ci appassioni con la tua storia



Novità sorprendenti.

Come avevo raccontato l'ultimo incontro era andato davvero benissimo, che meglio non si può. Sembrava che fosse la mia ragazza e non abbiamo parlato di rivederci o relazioni, etc...
La settimana dopo che ci siamo visti avevo con me i miei figli, ci siamo continuati a messaggiare normalmente. Domenica i bambini sono tornati dalla mamma, ci scriviamo del più e del meno ed io mi accorgo che è nervosa, scazzata, tanto che ad un certo punto chiude la conversazione dicendo "Ti saluto buona serata, tanto questa conversazione non sta portando da nessuna parte."
Io ci rimango male, per me è normale che si chiacchieri del più e del meno, non comprendo bene dove vorrebbe che la conversazione vada.
Ieri ci risentiamo e lei è carina, ancora parliamo del più e del meno finché arriviamo alla buona notte, lì lei si scazza e mi dice "Comunque se il tenore delle conversazioni dev'essere questo puoi fare a meno di scrivermi. Grazie."

A questo punto mi dico che i casi sono 2, o vorrebbe parlare di cose più impegnate (e non saprei cosa) oppure è in qualche modo scazzata che sto sul generico.

Opto per la seconda e quindi le scrivo che io sono sempre un po' intimorito a scriverle, che la penso sempre e che vorrei chiederle sempre di vederci ma non so mai se posso farlo. Che vorrei vederla per parlare senza fraintendimenti. Infine le dico di aiutarmi (a capire), e credo che questo abbia colpito nel segno dato che è una ragazza intelligente.

Difatti lei improvvisamente cambia modalità, mi dice che possiamo vederci Venerdì e mi inizia a mandare baci.

In pratica ragazzi mi sembra di aver compreso che il motivo del suo essere scoglionata era che nella sua testa io e lei dall'ultima volta avevamo iniziato a frequentarci ufficialmente ma vedeva che in realtà le cose non andavano affatto avanti, parlavamo solo del più e del meno e non di vederci e fare cose assieme. Ovviamente essendo Donna si è guardata bene dal dirmi lei "Ho voglia di vederti", "Che fai Venerdì ?", ecc... aspettava che lo facessi io e si è incazzata perchè non l'ho fatto.

Questa cosa per me è pazzesca. Il cervello delle donne è una sorpresa senza fine ai miei occhi.
Lei sa che io muoio per lei, che sono cotto perso e... se la mena perchè non le chiedo di vederci ? Dopo che ha passato due anni a dirmi di no aggiungerei... quindi un po' mi sento giustificato a farmi mille pippe mentali prima di chiederle di uscire.

Mah, vediamo. Secondo me è così contorta che Venerdì se ci vediamo mi dice che non vuole più che ci sentiamo.


----------



## Gas (12 Ottobre 2017)

Domani la rivedo.


----------



## Milo (3 Novembre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Domani la rivedo.



Gas!!! Vogliamo novità!!!


----------



## Gas (7 Novembre 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Gas!!! Vogliamo novità!!!



Ahahahah, scusa mi ero perso la richiesta ! 

Le cose procedono abbastanza bene direi perchè da quando ci siamo incontrati il 20 Agosto non abbiamo più smesso di sentirci e abbiamo cominciato a vederci con un minimo di "regolarità". Considera che ho i figli a settimane alterne quindi al massimo ci possiamo vedere ogni due settimane.
Lei ha ancora tutti i suoi dubbi e mi ha detto che non si vuole buttare a capofitto in una relazione però ci stiamo vedendo e a me così per ora va benissimo. Io se posso vederla tutte le volte che ho la mia settimane libera sono contento.

In teoria dovrebbe venire da me Venerdì. 
Ho una voglia matta, sessualmente è pazzesca, la donna perfetta.


----------



## Gas (9 Novembre 2017)

Non mi ha ancora confermato che ci vedremo domani, è in luna stortissima, mi ha detto che è un brutto periodo con molti problemi a livello personale. Spero di non essere fra questi e che mi confermi l'incontro.
Mentre tutte le volte precedenti ero anche semplicemente contento solo di vederla, questa volta sono prorpio consumato anche dal desiderio sessuale di lei. Sicuramente è la prima volta che la vedrò con la reale aspettativa di farci l'amore e mi prenderò una cocente delusione.
Fate il tifo per me ragazzi, sono agitatissimo. Le ho chiesto conferma che ci vedremo un paio di ore fa e non ha ancora neppure guardato il cellulare... mamma che tensione che ho addosso.


----------



## Gas (16 Novembre 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Gas!!! Vogliamo novità!!!



Ci sono un po' di novità... con lei è una vita di alti e bassi.
Mi sento ora di poter dire, e sono serio, che è bipolare. Lei dice di essere incredibilmente lunatica e in effetti un giorno pensa una cosa e quello dopo ne pensa una completamente diversa, ma secondo me la sua lunaticità è così tanto accentuata da sfociare in bipolarità.

L'ultimo appunatmento era saltato ed io percepivo che c'era qualcosa che non andava bene anche se lei mi diceva che era tutto ok con me ma che aveva grossi problemi personali. Ma... Lunedì il bubbone è esploso ed è salatata fuori dicendo che io sono troppo una bella persona per lei, non mi merito una persona così lunatica ed incostante. Che lei ha problemi seri ed io forse non me ne rendo conto pernchè non ho mai avuto a che fare con una persona come lei prima. Che è meglio se la lascio perdere.

Io le ho detto che non voglio, che ci voglio provare ma lei era molto chiusa e sembrava poco possibilista.
L'unica apertura è stata quando le ho chiesto "Mi stai dicendo che non vuoi più vedermi ?" e lei ha risposto "No, ma non credo che vederci cambierà le cose.", io ho chiuso dicendole "Spero che ti sorprenderai."

Piccolo dettaglio ma importantissimo. Quando ha iniziato a dirmi quelle cose, io nel disperato tentativo di farle cambiare idea ho iniziato a dire che invece io stavo proprio pensando a quanto stavo bene con lei, ecc... e poi ho aggiunto una frase tipo "E a quanto è bello fare l'amore con te, mi fai sentire in paradiso. Bello, bello e solo bello.". Considerate che noi non parilamo MAI, ma neppure lontanamente di sesso in chat, in 2 anni non è mai capitato, difatti lei mi risponde che non si aspettava che scrivessi quella cosa.

Il giorno dopo sono tristissimo, e pure un po' scazzato, non le scrivo. Ma mi cerca lei, mi scrive cose belle dicendomi che io anche quando avrei tutte le ragioni per incazzarmi e trattarla male resto sempre carino con lei, ecc... Iniziamo a scherzare del più e del meno e quando a un certo punto mi dice "Vaffanbrodo" io le rispondo che vaffanbrodo non me l'aveva mai detto nessuno, lei dice che c'è sempre una prima volta e che sta capitando anche a lei. Le chiedo cosa intende e lei cita il mio messaggio nel quale dicevo quanto è bello fare l'amore con lei e dice "Questo ad esempio."
Chiaramente è rimsta toccata da quelle parole.
Come speravo quelle frasi l'anno colpita. E' una ragazza molto sensibile e di sentimenti, quando il cervello le dice "lascia stare" se tu le riesci a toccare i cuore puoi ribaltare la situazione, e così è successo.

Il giorno dopo (ieri) continuo a non cercarla ma lei mi scrive durante il giorno e poi di nuovo la sera. Ad un certo punto mi chiede "Senti, quand'è che torni solo soletto ? Domenica ?" (Questa settimana tengo i miei figli), io confermo ma ho già capito dove vuole andare a parare, ma non aggiungo nulla, voglio che si esponga lei (ma quando mai... ).

Dopo un po' mi scrive "Quindi ?", "Quindi ?", "Quindi ?" con tre messaggi. Ora fermiamoci un momento ad ammirare la contorta mente femminile.... lei ha deciso che mi vuole vedere, lo fa capire in modo abbastanza palese ma non lo scriverà mai e poi mai esplicitamente, devo essere io a dirlo.... Le donne non vogliono responsabilità, anche quando sanno cosa vogliono cercano di far si che sia l'uomo a prendere l'iniziativa.
Detto questo, le chiedo se ci possiamo vedere e lei mi dice che può Domenica, Lunedì forse e Venerdì. Scelgo Domenica (solo perchè è il primo giorno possibile e non voglio aspettare neppure un secondo in più) 

Ora vediamo come andrà.


----------



## Gas (20 Novembre 2017)

Questa volta è andata bene !

E' venuta da me ieri pomeriggio, di solito ho mille dubbi ma stavolta avevo capito che era "ben intenzionata" perchè neppure abbiamo parlato di 'cosa facciamo', 'dove andiamo', ecc... quindi veniva a casa mia per... stare a casa mia... 

Difatti dopo che ci siamo presi un caffé abbiamo iniziato a baciarci e dopo non molto mi ha chiesto di andare in camera. Abbiamo fatto l'amore poi siamo usciti per cenare in un ristorante qui del mio paese, mentre camminavamo per tornare a casa con una mezza scusa mi ha abbracciato, quindi abbiamo camminato tutta la strada abbracciati come una coppietta, io non ci riuscivo a credere... è il mio sogno !

A casa abbiamo fatto ancora l'amore, lei mi aveva detto che non doveva far tardi perchè ovviamente Lunedì mattina doveva lavorare ed io questa volta ero davvero bene intenzionato di lasciarla andar via presto perchè quando viene facciamo sempre tardissimo e mi dispiace. Eravamo nel letto a farci carezza prima che lei si vestisse per andare e mentre la carezzavo salta su che ha ancora voglia anche se è tardi... Piano a rotoli e altra intensa sessione ! 
E' ninfomane.


----------



## Gas (24 Novembre 2017)

E' ufficiale: sono un TOP PLAYER. Scritto maiuscolo.


----------



## Gas (12 Dicembre 2017)

Ciao ragazzi, qualcuno segue ancora ?

Sabato è venuta da me, arriva verso le 16:30 e ci beviamo un caffé dopodiché mi dice "Ora che facciamo ?", la domanda onestamente mi ha messo un po' in imbarazzo perchè non mi ero preparato nulla ma lei prontamente mi propone di guardarci un film.
Era una bella cosa perchè noi a parte cenare assieme e fare sesso non abbiamo mai fatto altro alla fin fine.
Guardiamo il film tutto il tempo abbracciati e mano nella mano, io ero entusiasta perchè era proprio una cosa da coppietta, il mio sogno.
Finito il film ci sdraiamo sul divano abbracciati, provo a baciarla ma mi dice di no. Potrebbe sembrare un brutto segnale e invece le sue intenzioni credo fossero ottime perchè mi spiega che vorrebbe provare a far si che non finisca come tutte le volte, insomma penso che voglia portare il nostro rapporto ad un altro livello.
Si ferma a cena da me e mentre cucino dice cose come "La prossima volta ti cucino...", "La prossima volta facciamo...", io ci faccio caso molto perchè come sapete fra noi c'è sempre stata questa incertezza sul rivederci. Più tardi le chiedo espressamente se ci saremmo rivisti e lei mi risponde di sì, non pago dopo lo chiedo ancora e lei "Ti ho già detto di sì, non ti fidi ?".

Inizia ad essere tardi e lei mi ha detto che vorrebbe tornare a casa presto, fra carezze e coccole iniziano a scappare dei bacetti. Prima che vada le dico che ho un regalo per Santa Lucia per lei (è Bergamasca), lo apre subito, le piace molto.
Continuiamo a coccolarci e i baci diventano sempre più intensi e passionali, ad un certo punto mi dice "Facciamo un patto, all' 1:30 devo essere nella mia macchina." (sottointeso che si fa l'amore), ovviamente accetto...

Iniziamo a fare l'amore, poi mi dice che vuol fare sesso anale (donna dei sogni...). Mentre io sono dietro di lei mi dice che vuole vedermi mentre vengo e le chiedo se vuole girarsi, lei risponde "No, andiamo in bagno davanti allo specchio così posso guardarti.", quindi finiamo a fare sesso anale con lei a 90 appoggiata al lavandino... Ragazzi che roba pazzesca.

Però un po' mi sono pentito di aver fatto l'amore... Lei voleva portare il rapporto ad un altro livello ma non ce l'abbiamo fatta, è stato un errore. Ora la sento strana, da un lato mi manda dei segnali molto positivi, ad esempio mi ha mandato dei cuori in risposta a miei messaggi (E sono cose che non fa mai alla leggera). Ma dall'altro lato devo dire che ho notato che non mi sta mai cercando lei, si limita a rispondere ai miei messsaggi...
Non ne veniamo fuori... dal film mano nella mano ad avere ancora questi dubbi... mi manda a male !


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Dicembre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, qualcuno segue ancora ?
> 
> Sabato è venuta da me, arriva verso le 16:30 e ci beviamo un caffé dopodiché mi dice "Ora che facciamo ?", la domanda onestamente mi ha messo un po' in imbarazzo perchè non mi ero preparato nulla ma lei prontamente mi propone di guardarci un film.
> Era una bella cosa perchè noi a parte cenare assieme e fare sesso non abbiamo mai fatto altro alla fin fine.
> ...



Vai Gas !!!! peggio o meglio di Beautiful  

sappi che io tifo per te e per l'amore.


----------



## Marilson (12 Dicembre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, qualcuno segue ancora ?
> 
> Sabato è venuta da me, arriva verso le 16:30 e ci beviamo un caffé dopodiché mi dice "Ora che facciamo ?", la domanda onestamente mi ha messo un po' in imbarazzo perchè non mi ero preparato nulla ma lei prontamente mi propone di guardarci un film.
> Era una bella cosa perchè noi a parte cenare assieme e fare sesso non abbiamo mai fatto altro alla fin fine.
> ...



mamma mia che update


----------



## de sica (14 Dicembre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, qualcuno segue ancora ?
> 
> Sabato è venuta da me, arriva verso le 16:30 e ci beviamo un caffé dopodiché mi dice "Ora che facciamo ?", la domanda onestamente mi ha messo un po' in imbarazzo perchè non mi ero preparato nulla ma lei prontamente mi propone di guardarci un film.
> Era una bella cosa perchè noi a parte cenare assieme e fare sesso non abbiamo mai fatto altro alla fin fine.
> ...



roba che 50 sfumature di grigio fa un baffo all'ultimo pezzo e a questa storia in generale


----------



## Gas (14 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> sappi che io tifo per te e per l'amore.



Grazie !


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Ti stava friendzonando.. poi l'ha buttata sull'anal.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, qualcuno segue ancora ?
> 
> Sabato è venuta da me, arriva verso le 16:30 e ci beviamo un caffé dopodiché mi dice "Ora che facciamo ?", la domanda onestamente mi ha messo un po' in imbarazzo perchè non mi ero preparato nulla ma lei prontamente mi propone di guardarci un film.
> Era una bella cosa perchè noi a parte cenare assieme e fare sesso non abbiamo mai fatto altro alla fin fine.
> ...


Dopo tutto questo tempo non ha ancora portato il rapporto su un livello diverso rispetto a quello del sesso. Non ti viene in mente che forse non è la persona giusta proprio per questo motivo? Insomma dai è palese che lei sappia cosa voglia tu. Ma lei cosa vuole? Insomma non hai mai indagato su questo aspetto, non hai mai fatto progetti con lei o parlato minimamente di futuro?


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, qualcuno segue ancora ?
> 
> Sabato è venuta da me, arriva verso le 16:30 e ci beviamo un caffé dopodiché mi dice "Ora che facciamo ?", la domanda onestamente mi ha messo un po' in imbarazzo perchè non mi ero preparato nulla ma lei prontamente mi propone di guardarci un film.
> Era una bella cosa perchè noi a parte cenare assieme e fare sesso non abbiamo mai fatto altro alla fin fine.
> ...



Rischi seriamente di farti del male.
Non voglio dire ti stia prendendo in giro perchè non è detto ma come minimo è problematica.
Io al tuo posto continuerei questa storia solo se non avessi fini seri perchè contrariamente, come già detto, rischi di farti male.
Tutte le donne sono un pò problematiche, noi uomini dobbiamo esser bravi e fortunati a beccare quella che lo è un pò meno e questa che ti è capitata è molto particolare.
Se ti piace vivere sulle montagne russe allora insisti ma se ti piace avere un pò di certezze e di serenità chiudi .
Il mondo è pieno di donne che saprebbero farti felice .


----------



## bmb (17 Dicembre 2017)

Penso che scriverò un libro su questa storia. Poi facciamo 50 e 50


----------



## cris (27 Luglio 2018)

[MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION] come è andata a finire questa vicenda?


----------



## Gas (5 Settembre 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Penso che scriverò un libro su questa storia. Poi facciamo 50 e 50





cris ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION] come è andata a finire questa vicenda?



Ragazzi, grrazie mille per l'interessamento e scusate se non ho risposto prima, ero in una fase in cui non mi andava molto di parlare di questa cosa.

Riassumendo. A fine Agosto dell'anno scorso avevamo iniziato a frequentarci abbastanza regolarmente e le cose andavano alla grandissima e ci siamo frequentati fino a fine Dicembre. A fine Dicembre lei ha deciso di interrompere la cosa spiegandomi che le cose fra noi non erano naturali e secondo lei così non andava bene.

Ora vi spiego cosa intendeva e purtroppo aveva ragione. Come vi ho sempre raccontato questa ragazza è qualcosa di davvero esagerato, in termini di bellezza non ha nulla da invidiare alla più gnocca delle veline, è intelligente, molto colta e brillante. Questo insieme ha mandato in pappa il mio cervello e giusto o no, la mia testa non riesce davvero a credere che lei si interessi davvero a me. Per farvi un esempio, e mi darete del babbo... quando ci frequentavamo regolarmente lei era super con me, faceva tutto per farmi vedere di essere strapresa per me, abbiam fatto l'amore cento volte ma io ogni volta che la vedevo era come se riniziassi da capo (e lei mi ha detto proprio così), cioè giusto per farvi capire io le chiedevo "posso baciarti". Lei mi ha detto che questa cosa a lei faceva impazzire di rabbia, le dava tantissimo fastidio che io mi comportassi così, voleva essere vista come una ragazza normale che stava con me e vivere la relazione in modo normale.
Ha ragione, io con lei mi mostravo sempre impacciato, insicuro, ecc... anche se lei ripeto aveva fatto tutto per mettermi a mio agio e farmi vededre che voleva davvero stare con me.

Detto questo, la relazione si è interrotta a Gennaio.

Però... però come ormai è evidente in realtà lei è sempre nella mia testa e io nella sua, difatti in questi mesi abbiamo continuato salltuariamente a scriverci. Era evidente che entrambi cercassimo qualsiasi scusa possibile per scrivere all'altro, che fosse un compleanno, uno stato WA, ecc...

Qualche tempo fa trovo sul telefono una telefonata da parte sua, la richiamo e mi dice che aveva messo il telefono in borsa e la chiamata era partita per sbaglio, onestamente secondo me era una scusa per farsi chiamare senza dirmi che voleva sentirmi. Fatto sta che parliamo per 1 ora, bella telefonata.

Qualche giorno dopo ci sentiamo ancora e io le chiedo se possiamo darci un'altra possibilità, lei sta in silenzio e non risponde, richiedo e non risponde. Avverto però che quel silezio parla, e dice "Vorrei dirti di si ma non posso perchè ho preso una decisione e devo essere coerente... ma cavolo quanto vorrei"
Poi a un certo punto mi dice "Ma tu hai idea di quante volte mi sono fatta questa stessa domanda ? No, tu non puoi neppure avere la minima idea di quante volte io me lo sia chiesto", in pratica con questa affermazione quello che ho compreso è che lei è combattutissima e vorrebbe. Ma... nulla.

Verso Luglio le chiedo espressamente di vederci e lei mi risponde che preferisce di no per rimanere coerente con la sua decisione. A quel punto mollo il colpo.

Ma durante l'estate lei continua a cercarmi, si vede che ha voglia di sentirmi... e io di sentire lei. Mi dice espressamente che è consapevole di non riuscire a non cercarmi, che finiamo per risentirci sempre sempre.

Poi pochi giorni fa, durante una notte insonne le scrivo un messaggio nel quale le racconto un retroscena, ovvero che l'estate prima quando ha accettato l'invito a cena io ero in Grecia e sarei dovuto rientrare la settimana dopo ma sono corso subito ad annullare il biglietto e a farne uno nuovo per il giorno dopo, ho "dormito" sul ponte della nave e ho guidato come un pazzo per essere a casa in tempo per la cena, lei non sapeva di tutto questo.
L'ho raccontato in modo divertente ma lei mi ha raccontato che ha pianto tantissimo quando ha letto quel messaggio, che secondo lei nessuno farebbe quel che ho fatto io per lei. Mi ha anche scritto che fortunatamente (si... che fortunello...) quel giorno doveva per forza andare al lavoro perchè altrimenti sarebbe corsa da me. Ma ha aggiunto che non avrebbe dovuto scrivermelo.

Poi due giorni di silenzio.

Ieri inizia a scrivermi, i primi messaggi se li è chiaramente preparati per dirmi qualcosa ma poi la conversazione prende altri binari e chattiamo tutta la sera... chattiamo in un modo diverso dagli ultimi mesi... chattiamo come chattavamo quando ci frequentavamo tanto che lei mi ha anche chiamato con il nomignolo che usava in quel periodo.
A tarda ora mi scrive che non è riuscita a dirmi quel che mi voleva dire ma era tardi e andava a letto.

Insomma siamo ancora a nulla ma io nella chattata di ieri ho avvertito un suo fortissimo riavvicinamento... probabilmente oggi ne saprò di più, si sta preparando a dirmi che non ci dobbiamo davvero sentire più oppure che ci possiamo rivedere, una delle due ne sono certo.

Spero di avere buone notizie domani.


----------



## cris (5 Settembre 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, grrazie mille per l'interessamento e scusate se non ho risposto prima, ero in una fase in cui non mi andava molto di parlare di questa cosa.
> 
> Riassumendo. A fine Agosto dell'anno scorso avevamo iniziato a frequentarci abbastanza regolarmente e le cose andavano alla grandissima e ci siamo frequentati fino a fine Dicembre. A fine Dicembre lei ha deciso di interrompere la cosa spiegandomi che le cose fra noi non erano naturali e secondo lei così non andava bene.
> 
> ...



woooooooh, ritorno a bomba signori 

A parte questo, beh, in bocca al lupo, la situazione pare molto movimentata, ma da come ne parli sembra valerne la pena


----------



## Gas (5 Settembre 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> woooooooh, ritorno a bomba signori
> 
> A parte questo, beh, in bocca al lupo, la situazione pare molto movimentata, ma da come ne parli sembra valerne la pena



Senza dubbio vale la pena, a parte che è di una bellezza pazzesca è anche una persona meravigliosa, per me la donna della mia vita.

Comunque al momento, se valuto solo i fatti e non le sensazioni, le cose sono messe malissimo perchè in pratica il messaggio introduttivo di ieri è che ha deciso che sarebbe meglio che non ci sentissimo mai più, a costo di cambiare numero. E' che mi ha disorientato il proseguo della conversazione perchè mi sembrava calda, vicina.


----------



## Love (5 Settembre 2018)

meglio di un libro...continua ti prego...ma dacci belle notizie...


----------



## Gas (10 Settembre 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> meglio di un libro...continua ti prego...ma dacci belle notizie...





Il piccolo aggiornamento che posso darvi ora è apparentemente insignificante ma forse invece significa molto.
Come vi avevo accennato mi aveva scritto un messaggio nel quale diceva che aveva fatto il buon proposito di lasciarmi in pace e non scrivermi mai più, ecco... da quel momento non ha più smesso di scrivermi. 
E' una cosa evidente, a volte ha passato serate intere a scriversi con me e in un clima decisamente positivo. Ho notato in particolar modo che mi cerca sempre, con ogni scusa possibile, anche quando non ce ne sono... le trova.

Ad esempio, qualche giorno fa ho cambiato la mia foto del profilo e lei mi ha scritto commentando, dopo qualche scambio non le ho più risposto. Quella sera sul tardi mi riscrive lei dicendomi che la foto più bella che ha di me è quella che le ho mandato dove tengo in braccio i miei figli. Allora le ho mandato altre foto di me con i bambini e dei bambini.
Il giorno dopo non le ho scritto tutto il giorno e a un certo punto mi arrivano due suoi messaggi, erano due foto dei miei bimbi che aveva ritoccato per ottimizzarle come contrasto e luminosità, so che magari vi può sembrare una sciocchezza ma per me è un gesto enorme di quanto mi stia pensando. E pensando alla situazione.


----------



## tonilovin93 (10 Settembre 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Il piccolo aggiornamento che posso darvi ora è apparentemente insignificante ma forse invece significa molto.
> Come vi avevo accennato mi aveva scritto un messaggio nel quale diceva che aveva fatto il buon proposito di lasciarmi in pace e non scrivermi mai più, ecco... da quel momento non ha più smesso di scrivermi.
> E' una cosa evidente, a volte ha passato serate intere a scriversi con me e in un clima decisamente positivo. Ho notato in particolar modo che mi cerca sempre, con ogni scusa possibile, anche quando non ce ne sono... le trova.
> 
> ...



Comunque bravo, quando cominciate a scrivervi e tu non risponde più secondo me la mandi in bestia (nel termine positivo), faccio il tifo per te!


----------



## Gas (12 Settembre 2018)

La situazione è ancora in bilico ma ci sono stati dei momenti molto importanti, credo.
Come vi avevo accennato domenica mi aveva mandato due foto dei miei bimbi editate da lei, Lunedì è saltato fuori che pochi giorni prima era stato il compleanno del piccolo e mi ha chiesto se c'erano foto del compleanno. Io le ho mandato qualche foto e dei video carini.
Lei mi ha continuato a scrivere tutto il giorno cose sui video, tutti in termini entusiasti, si vedeva che scriveva con il cuore.

Poi la sera salta fuori con un messaggio "Siete bellissimi. Avrò guardato entrambi i video almeno 50 volte, praticamente oggi non ho lavorato". Insomma, si vedeva che c'erano forti emozioni dietro ai messaggi di Lunedì, una per guardare 50 volte due video vuol dire che si sta interessando tanto, no ?

Ieri ci siamo scritti, ma con meno intensità. Alla fine lei si è autocitata nel messaggio in cui diceva di aver deciso di non scrivermi mai più scherzando sul fatto che non era molto solida nelle decisioni e che dopo quel messaggio ci eravamo scritti tipo 37.000 altri messaggi.

Oggi nessun contatto per ora.


----------



## LadyRoss (12 Settembre 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> La situazione è ancora in bilico ma ci sono stati dei momenti molto importanti, credo.
> Come vi avevo accennato domenica mi aveva mandato due foto dei miei bimbi editate da lei, Lunedì è saltato fuori che pochi giorni prima era stato il compleanno del piccolo e mi ha chiesto se c'erano foto del compleanno. Io le ho mandato qualche foto e dei video carini.
> Lei mi ha continuato a scrivere tutto il giorno cose sui video, tutti in termini entusiasti, si vedeva che scriveva con il cuore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gas (12 Settembre 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


>



Esattamente ! Innamorato perso.


----------



## LadyRoss (12 Settembre 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Esattamente ! Innamorato perso.



non ho letto tutta la storia perchè sono parecchie pagine....ho dato un sbirciata qua e là....
premettendo che non sono la persona giusta per elargire consigli in questo ambito...dato che se c'è in giro uno strxxxo sicuro che lo pesco io....detto questo..... l'unica cosa che mi sento di dire è: "se sei convinto di quello che vuoi, provaci e continua a crederci"....
Meglio un rimorso che un rimpianto....
In bocca al lupo...


----------



## Beppe85 (12 Settembre 2018)

Mah... vi dirò... ho letto tutto... tutte e 17 le pagine... ci ho messo quasi 2 ore e mentre leggevo ho ignorato svariate chiamate di lavoro solo per finire di leggere.
La prima cosa che mi viene in mente da dirti è: 
Molto piacere di conoscerti, mi chiamo Giuseppe ma puoi chiamarmi Beppe.
Avevi 38 anni quando 2 ore fa ho iniziato a leggere ma ora penso ne avrai 41... (che roba strana) 
Io ho 33 anni e al contrario tuo... faccio parte della categoria "******* senza cuore"... quelli che la nostra ladyross cerca ma eviterebbe volentieri... perciò il mio pensiero è abbastanza duro e me ne scuso già ora, prima ancora di avertelo espresso.
Per me hai iniziato tutto nella maniera migliore, da persona molto presa e che seriamente voleva ottenere qualcosa di più di una storia di solo sesso. Ma ad un certo punto... per motivi che non hai spiegato ma che in verità si possono intuire... hai preferito continuare sta storia... che oggettivamente al di là del sesso fantastico ti dava comunque molto meno di quello che cercavi/ti aspettavi.
E infatti nn stavi bene e dovendo parlarne con qln per nn scoppiare l hai scritta qua... ma... amico mio... ti sei accorto che in tutti i post ... sin dal primo praticamente... di lei ci hai solo quasi sempre detto che è bellissima e poco altro e che... in nessun post, mai, quasi come se avessi paura, ci hai spiegato cosa vorresti tu davvero?
Sarà splendida ma hai 10 anni più di lei e hai 2 figli... nn dico che addirittura dovresti esser tu a insegnare a lei come vivere ma che avvenga il contrario e che tu sia sempre in balia delle sue decisioni... è folle!! Ti può solo far del male tutto questo!!
Cerca di non pensare a lei per un bel po', se ti scriverà (e vedrai che lo farà) per almeno 3 volte nn risponderle! Vivi la tua vita che tanto, per tus fortuna, tra lavoro e figli non sarà certo vuota e.. tra 2 o 3 mesi, chiediti cosa vuoi davvero da lei e impegnati a ottenerlo! Quello e solo quello che vuoi tu e non quello che ti vorrebbe dare lei per elemosina o per occuparsi una serata durante la quale non saprebbe cosa fare!!
Ho finito con la cattiveria... sorry... cattivo solo perché spero potrà aiutarti.
Forza Milan


----------



## Didaco (23 Novembre 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Il piccolo aggiornamento che posso darvi ora è apparentemente insignificante ma forse invece significa molto.
> Come vi avevo accennato mi aveva scritto un messaggio nel quale diceva che aveva fatto il buon proposito di lasciarmi in pace e non scrivermi mai più, ecco... da quel momento non ha più smesso di scrivermi.
> E' una cosa evidente, a volte ha passato serate intere a scriversi con me e in un clima decisamente positivo. Ho notato in particolar modo che mi cerca sempre, con ogni scusa possibile, anche quando non ce ne sono... le trova.
> 
> ...



Attendiamo con ansia ulteriori aggiornamenti!


----------



## Marilson (1 Dicembre 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> La situazione è ancora in bilico ma ci sono stati dei momenti molto importanti, credo.
> Come vi avevo accennato domenica mi aveva mandato due foto dei miei bimbi editate da lei, Lunedì è saltato fuori che pochi giorni prima era stato il compleanno del piccolo e mi ha chiesto se c'erano foto del compleanno. Io le ho mandato qualche foto e dei video carini.
> Lei mi ha continuato a scrivere tutto il giorno cose sui video, tutti in termini entusiasti, si vedeva che scriveva con il cuore.
> 
> ...



hai un intero forum con te! dai!


----------



## joker07 (24 Luglio 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Esattamente ! Innamorato perso.


Novità?


----------



## Gas (3 Febbraio 2020)

Ragazzi, ancora grazie a tutti per l'interessamento per questa mia storia d'amore.

Incredibilmente dopo tanto tempo ho un aggiornamento!

Come avevo raccontato in un'altra discussione, erano mesi che non ci sentivamo più anche se continuavo a ricevere messaggi anonimi molto intensi, tra i quali un "Ti amo".

Qualche giorno fa lei ha pubblicato uno stato con scritto "Basta. Spero che ti ricorderai sempre di me.", io sapevo che era riferito a me. Come faccio a saperlo? Lei è una ragazza con una sensibilità fuori dal comune, non pubblicherebbe mai uno stato visibile a me, riferito a un'altra persona. Questa cosa me la disse proprio.
Io avevo capito che si riferiva al fatto che aveva deciso di interrompere anche quella forma di comunicazione anonima. Sentivo che la stavo perdendo in modo definitivo e un paio di giorni dopo ho pubblicato anch'io uno stato visibile solo a lei nel quale dicevo che la sognavo sempre, ecc... e che per fugare ogni possibile dubbio, se poteva leggere quello stato era perchè era lei quella persona. L'ha letto.

Nei giorni seguenti ha pubblicato uno stato con una canzone, l'ho ascoltata 100 volte e tradotta ma purtroppo non sono riuscito a capire se il messaggio che voleva passare fosse di vicinanza/riavvicinamento oppure un saluto.
Successivamente ha pubblicato un altro stato nel quale c'era una poesia che diceva sostanzialmente "Non mi sono innamorata di te quando ci siamo spogliati, ma qualche giorno prima quando mi parlavi sotto l'ombra di un albero". Ecco, quando ho letto questo stato, per la prima volta, ho pensato che non si riferisse a me. Ho pensato addirittura che aveva deciso di lasciarmi visibile quello stato dedicato a qualcun altro per farmi sapere che quello fra noi era un discorso chiuso.
Ci sono stato male, ho pensato di bloccarla, non perchè fossi arrabbiato con lei ma come cosa mia, per impedirmi di guardarla ancora. Ho pensato che fosse un gesto stupido e infantile e ho deciso di non farlo ma... ne ho fatto un altro altrettanto stupido e infantile: Ho rimosso la foto del mio profilo e il mio stato di whatsapp.
Poco dopo lei ha pubblicato un altro stato nel quale ha scritto "Le poesie non vanno prese in senso letterario, vanno interpretate. Ragionaci!" - BOOOOM !!! Questo era indubbiamente riferito a me! 
Quindi, pensandoci, lei dopo aver pubblicato il suo stato è andata a guardarmi, a guardare il mio profilo, non chattando da mesi sicuramente non ero in cima alla sua lista di discussioni WA, è dovuta andare apposta sulla mia chat. Perchè l'ha fatto dopo aver pubblicato quella poesia?

Fatto sta che io quando ha pubblicato "Le poesie non vanno prese in senso letterario, vanno interpretate. Ragionaci!" ho visto l'anteprima ma non ho visualizzato perché in quel momento ero a un corso e non potevo.
Pochi minuti dopo la BOMBA... dopo mesi e mesi che non ci sentivamo mi scrive su WA una cosa del tipo "A volte l'albero c'è solo in senso figurato, a volte la capacità di vedere oltre... Anche."
Ok, ora non c'erano più dubbi, quegli stati erano per me! Ma c'è un nuovo problema... ormai un po' la conosco, quel suo messaggio con quella frecciatina è un chiaro segno che è arrabbiata, molto arrabbiata.

Le rispondo che ora capivo ma come avrei potuto comprenderlo prima? Mi risponde con un lapidario "Buonanotte.", cancella anche lei la sua immagine del profilo e spegne il telefono. Le scrivo, i messaggi non le arrivano, il giorno dopo riaccende il cellulare ma non legge i miei messaggi. E' chiaramente molto arrabbiata.

Ora la domanda che ci si potrebbe porre è "Ma se nel mio stato le avevo scritto sostanzialmente che la penso sempre e lei con i suoi stati sostanzialmente ha anche lei passato messaggi carini nei miei confronti, perché arrabbiarsi così tanto del fatto che io pensassi che i suoi stati fossero per un altro? Non sarebbe stato più lineare un messaggio chiarificatore sereno?".
Io non posso avere la certezza del perché l'abbia presa così male ma mi sono dato qualche spiegazione, a quanto ho potuto notare anche in passato, quando lei pensa una cosa da un po' per scontato che gli altri capiscano perfettamente e se non capiscono si innervosisce. Ecco, magari lei era tutta convinta di fare quegli stati per me e che io capissi che quando s'è resa conto che non avevo capito un c...o, si è infuriata".

Ma proseguiamo. La sera del giorno dopo mi risponde, mi dice che aveva intuito che io potessi aver frainteso lo stato e non le andava questo fraintendimento, che mi aveva scritto solo per chiarire altrimenti sarebbe rimasta nel suo silenzio.
Scambiamo qualche messaggio con il contagocce, ogni messaggio penso che sia l'ultimo. Chiudo scrivendone uno simpatico nel quale uso alcune parole che ha scritto nei suoi messaggi e ci metto in mezzo "Io sono pazzo di te."
Il giorno dopo mi scrive "Cosa devo dire?", non rispondo, è un modo di dire ovviamente. Poco dopo mi scrive che comunque mi vede molto bene (riferendosi alla nuova foto del profilo che nel frattempo avevo messo) e io non posso fare a meno che domandarmi come mai se la sua intenzione era quella di evitare di riprendere i contatti si era lasciata andare quel commento che ovviamente mi avrebbe dato modo di replicare.

La chat è proseguita fino a ieri, il clima si è disteso moltissimo, ha rimesso anche lei la foto del profilo e abbiamo passato la mattinata a prenderci in giro, poi a sera mi ha chiesto come stavo, come andava con il lavoro, come stavano i miei bimbi e i miei genitori, ecc...

Insomma, ho scritto tutto questo papiro per raccontarvi quel che può sembrarvi nulla: delle normalissime chat ma per me non è nulla. Siamo tornati a parlarci dopo mesi, so che i suoi stati erano per me.

Magari non ci sarà un seguito ma io sono felice anche solo di averla sentita.

Ciao ragazzi!


----------

